# The Crappie weather driveler # 164



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

So, I was looking at the weather.    Last night, saturday showed 40% chance of rain.   AS of today, its 90% for Saturday.  UGH


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thought this one would be named , anger class management driveler, boating 101 driveler, boat rage driveler, how to be good role models and not cuss other boaters out driveler, watch where youre........ ya'll get the idea


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

80% friday, 90 sat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thought this one would be named , anger class management driveler, boating 101 driveler, boat rage driveler, how to be good role models and not cuss other boaters out driveler, watch where youre........ ya'll get the idea



Now that you mention it.....it should've been. It would be awful hard for me to yank Ol Stevie Ray down now though!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeff C. makin it confusing for sure.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> 80% friday, 90 sat.



No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No No:



^^^^^^^ Seems as if the drivel here so far is related/dominated by the weather.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Now that you mention it.....it should've been. It would be awful hard for me to yank Ol Stevie Ray down now though!



I was just pickin Jeffro


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe , them people in them pontoon boats think they own the lake driveler!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

remind me never to go fishing with Wy unless i tote my gun driveler


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

GON boys get beat down at the boat dock driveler


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Never did get yalls thoughts on KMF this weekend MR & MRSH 22.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe that guy is a member here and we can work it all out driveler.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Dangit Mud.....you shoulda started dis one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dangit Mud.....you shoulda started dis one.



you did just fine sir


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> remind me never to go fishing with Wy unless i tote my gun driveler



Wy had a 10' crappie rod.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

Why you talking bout his rob, thats mean


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Why you talking bout his rob, thats mean



Nobody has said a word about rob


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nobody has said a word about rob










ok, you got me


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> 80% friday, 90 sat.


"YoLanda" said this morning, showers ending Sat. morning early 40%, Friday was 75%!
Where you getting your info?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2015)

Got all the outside plants(that we have to bring inside for Winter) in the yard so they can drink up all this rain. Lots more room in the house. Sure hope it don't freeze again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Its called the Weather channel


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

pow


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

I told her


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Keebs, refer to post 24. thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Yall watch it Wy is here.......we'll gang up on ya!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thought this one would be named , anger class management driveler, boating 101 driveler, boat rage driveler, how to be good role models and not cuss other boaters out driveler, watch where youre........ ya'll get the idea





mudracing101 said:


> Maybe , them people in them pontoon boats think they own the lake driveler!





mudracing101 said:


> remind me never to go fishing with Wy unless i tote my gun driveler





mudracing101 said:


> GON boys get beat down at the boat dock driveler





mudracing101 said:


> Maybe that guy is a member here and we can work it all out driveler.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 10, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning



Mornin Wy....I'm good mind to go to local reservoir and see if the crappie are under a lil bridge there. It would probly take me an hour or better to get all the stuff piled in and around the boat to get it out though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Pretty here today, planted some more trees yesteday, its time to put some plants in the ground and pots. Ready for a mater sammich


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Bookoos of red wing blackbirds and robins all over the yard.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning



Morning Wy, hope youre in a good mood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Nevermind....just looked out the winder and rain is here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Beautiful here in Tifton


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Shoulda been sittin under that bridge. I bet there isn't a soul on that lil lake.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Pretty here today, planted some more trees yesteday, its time to put some plants in the ground and pots. Ready for a mater sammich



Rain here. Need to put the rain gauge back out. The last one froze up and cracked. We take it down in the Winter now. DANG this site is slow as molasses.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

Last edited by mrs. hornet22; Today at 09:33 AM. Reason: cause this site is sooooooo slow, or I type tooooo fast

you tell em


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Might wake Jag up and go check it out...rain has quit already, for now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Rain here. Need to put the rain gauge back out. The last one froze up and cracked. We take it down in the Winter now. DANG this site is slow as molasses.



Yep.....I can't keep a rain guage around here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Might wake Jag up and go check it out...rain has quit already, for now.



Key words.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Last edited by mrs. hornet22; Today at 09:33 AM. Reason: cause this site is sooooooo slow, or I type tooooo fast
> 
> you tell em



seriously.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 827884
> Its called the Weather channel





mudracing101 said:


> pow





mudracing101 said:


> I told her





mudracing101 said:


>


*comemypretty*


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, refer to post 24. thanks


that ain't no local forcast, that's for Tifton, not Fitzbeccavilee! sheesh!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Rain here. Need to put the rain gauge back out. The last one froze up and cracked. We take it down in the Winter now. DANG this site is slow as molasses.





Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....I can't keep a rain guage around here.



Electronic Wireless rain guage..........Self emptying.........$19.99 @ Walmart.


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Electronic Wireless rain guage..........Self emptying.........$19.99 @ Walmart.



ole RUTTIN will sho slip in on you, won't he?..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

be back


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

later


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Leroy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

yes?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Electronic Wireless rain guage..........Self emptying.........$19.99 @ Walmart.





rydert said:


> ole RUTTIN will sho slip in on you, won't he?..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Electronic Wireless rain guage..........Self emptying.........$19.99 @ Walmart.



Might have to check it out, but freezing isn't my ONLY issue with rain guages. Somehow mine just seem to self destruct.  



rydert said:


> ole RUTTIN will sho slip in on you, won't he?..........



Dang sho will.....somebody should tell him deer season is over.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 8 (6 members and 2 guests)
havin_fun_huntin, Keebs+, Jeff C.+, Wycliff+

RNB and mr tutu are ninjas


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ready for lunch.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 10, 2015)

how much for just one rib?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> how much for just one rib?



First one is Free.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> First one is Free.



sold!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Got the boat cleaned out and everything piled up around it, batteries are fully charged, snacks and drinks onboard. Needed to clean out the garage anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Gonna go check it out, didn't catch any crappie at all there last year, no one else did either. Even the Bass were off last year.

Wow.....wind sure is gettin up!

Gonna need some luck.....CYL!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 10, 2015)

Have fun Jeff, hope you catch a mess


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go check it out, didn't catch any crappie at all there last year, no one else did either. Even the Bass were off last year.
> 
> Wow.....wind sure is gettin up!
> 
> Gonna need some luck.....CYL!



hope bama is not going today..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

having tacos for lunch today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2015)

fried cheekun gizzards, mash taters n gravy. 
I'll eat a veggie tonight on my taco.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> having tacos for lunch today





mrs. hornet22 said:


> fried cheekun gizzards, mash taters n gravy.
> I'll eat a veggie tonight on my taco.


I miss Carter's............ gotta find some good gizzards!

smothered pork chops over rice & green beans.............


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi its lil wy have a good day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Hi its lil wy have a good day



Hi Lol Wy. Hope you have a good day too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2015)

Wait, aren't you suppose to be in school


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Hi its lil wy have a good day


Hey there!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait, aren't you suppose to be in school


wait, yeah, what she said..............


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Hi its lil wy have a good day



wassup?........yeah, what the ladies said...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

hey young fella


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait, aren't you suppose to be in school





Keebs said:


> Hey there!
> 
> wait, yeah, what she said..............





rydert said:


> wassup?........yeah, what the ladies said...



and yeah, what these ladies said


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

them tacos was off da chain


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't eat chain store tacos myself. I like em home made.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't eat chain store tacos myself. I like em home made.



These were true mexican tacos.  Folks that live next to where I work opened a little place.  They make it all from scratch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> These were true mexican tacos.  Folks that live next to where I work opened a little place.  They make it all from scratch.



But.......... you said they were off the chain


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> But.......... you said they were off the chain




 I see what you did there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I see what you did there



You bout as slow as this site.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You bout as slow as this site.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2015)

Poor horse.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 10, 2015)

big wy let me stay home today and a shout out to chief for going fishing with me and big wy


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> These were true mexican tacos.  Folks that live next to where I work opened a little place.  They make it all from scratch.


Were they good? or did i miss that post?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?



waffle house for me.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> big wy let me stay home today and a shout out to chief for going fishing with me and big wy


 heard ya'll had a good time!  Ain't that Jag a mess?!?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Were they good? or did i miss that post?
> 
> 
> waffle house for me.



Its the little place over there across from BBs old shop, behind the shut down store.  On Ridge Ave


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its the little place over there across from BBs old shop, behind the shut down store.  On Ridge Ave



i know now, was it good


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 10, 2015)

maybe. me and him are going to be cagilianairs with how much scrap metal we found


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> i know now, was it good



Yeah, it really was.  Gonna try a burrito next


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> maybe. me and him are going to be cagilianairs with how much scrap metal we found


  Just remember your friends when you get all that money!


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> maybe. me and him are going to be cagilianairs with how much scrap metal we found


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, it really was.  Gonna try a burrito next



Whats the prices like? Love me some taco's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats the prices like? Love me some taco's



3 tacos was $5 but they arent real big, ill admit


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 3 tacos was $5 but they arent real big, ill admit



probably cost mud $50.00 to eat there then.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

I think it was a 4" shell?    They use 4 shells per taco.  The red sauce is warm but not too hot.  I was impressed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> probably cost mud $50.00 to eat there then.............



It sure isnt a buffet


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

gonna be a 20 dollar lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

Giggle


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> gonna be a 20 dollar lunch



aint worf it Mud. You'll be back hungry by 3. If I'z you, I'd Stick wiff the GC or WH.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

mud gonna go broke for tacos


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

Driveler = flatlined


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

Mud and durt will be back shortly


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

somebody loan me a dollar .... or a taco


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> somebody loan me a dollar .... or a taco


cat or dog?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> cat or dog?



It aint Chinese


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> cat or dog?



Thats china buffet, taco's are mexican.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats china buffet, taco's are mexican.



Aint hope for that gal i tell ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Aint hpe for that gal i tell ya



she dum She don't know her basic food groups.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

Kinda worried bout homo3.  He aint been on this week.  I hope hes not dead


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> she dum She don't know her basic food groups.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

Just called the bank.  Only owe $1431.44 on my truck


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It aint Chinese





mudracing101 said:


> Thats china buffet, taco's are mexican.


boy, I tell ya, you two are ON it, right on it, ain'tcha?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Aint hope for that gal i tell ya





mudracing101 said:


> she dum She don't know her basic food groups.





havin_fun_huntin said:


>


I swaunee........... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just called the bank.  Only owe $1431.44


send it to me, I'll make the payment for ya........... I like to help, ya know, any way I can, any time I can, knowwhatImean?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> boy, I tell ya, you two are ON it, right on it, ain'tcha?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill send you the bill.  Thanks keebs, your sweet.  Im sure you go right be a branch of the bank I use daily


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just called the bank.  Only owe $1431.44 on my truck


I wished i had a couple things paid off, i have to finish my land by Sept. Going to be broker than a joke this summer. 


Keebs said:


> boy, I tell ya, you two are ON it, right on it, ain'tcha?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

prayers for durt


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill send you the bill.  Thanks keebs, your sweet.  Im sure you go right be a branch of the bank I use daily


anytime!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> anytime!



You wanna pay one for me while you at it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Nitram should be here any minute


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You wanna pay one for me while you at it?


sure, why not? it's juss money!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

mud musta stole a flop from martin


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

No fishies were caught. Gotta take Jag to volleyball practice here soon, waitin on MizT to get home.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

You have to be a leader today Jeph?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You have to be a leader today Jeph?



I'ma leader everyday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Lil Wy's a trip!


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> prayers for durt



yep.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Got my ecig battery replaced. My other one burnt up in my pocket fishin with Wy Saturday. Meant to take a pitcher of it and show yall. Wires were hangin out of it and it soldered itself together inside where the threads screw on to the charger. This took place in my pocket.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

If you need'em dert!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Dadgum ear just started back to throbbin'.  I guess I'mon have to break down and go to the Dr. afterall. They don't usually last this long when I get'em.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

later y'all, have a good afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> later y'all, have a good afternoon



Backatcha Mudro!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Got my ecig battery replaced. My other one burnt up in my pocket fishin with Wy Saturday. Meant to take a pitcher of it and show yall. Wires were hangin out of it and it soldered itself together inside where the threads screw on to the charger. This took place in my pocket.


and you didn't feel it?!??

Ok, I'm outta heah too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> and you didn't feel it?!??
> 
> Ok, I'm outta heah too!



Never felt it....I pulled it out of my pocket and found it soldered together. 

Later schweety!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

po jeph got bad luck. 
Bye mud
bye keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2015)

'Bout time for a lil werky werk . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for a lil werky werk . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

im, gone


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> po jeph got bad luck.
> Bye mud
> bye keebs



Rank right up there with Pookie.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2015)

Last night !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Rank right up there with Pookie.....





NO WAY !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2015)

Wife's night to cook ... I got a crisp 50 that says she brings home a bag with a big M on it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife's night to cook ... I got a crisp 50 that says she brings home a bag with a big M on it!









Dawn's cookin up some deer cube steak n gravy, sauteed squash, cabbage, peas, and smashed taters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NO WAY !!!



Close second.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Close second.



See what I mean.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's cookin up some deer cube steak n gravy, sauteed squash, cabbage, peas, and smashed taters.



That sounds delicious


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife's night to cook ... I got a crisp 50 that says she brings home a bag with a big M on it!



Maybe she'll BIGGIE size it! 

I'm eatin some kind of burger/bacon/bbq beans concoction over elbo noodle and garlic toast. Good stuff!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> prayers for durt





Jeff C. said:


> If you need'em dert!



What I miss


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> What I miss



Don't know...bOOM bOOM may have been playin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2015)

Boom ... I won 50 $ from myself... Wifee didn't just bring home McDonald's ...she brought home food from the dolla menu!!! I'm so blessed!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 10, 2015)

At least she was saving money


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2015)

Laaaaaawd my suppa was super !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2015)

just walked in

parmesian cheeken, green beans, squished potatoes, rolls and pear cobbler for dessert.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2015)

who's up  mud?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 10, 2015)

left ova grilt hambugers, boudin, and andouille


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just walked in
> 
> parmesian cheeken, green beans, squished potatoes, rolls and pear cobbler for dessert.





Sounds like you had a loooooong day GW ??


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 10, 2015)

and baked beans


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> and baked beans





Run lil Wy, RUUUUUUUN !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2015)

Dang I forgot, gotta piece of cheese cake for dessert, will save it fo later !!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 10, 2015)

This lil Camaro is pretty fun to drive


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> This lil Camaro is pretty fun to drive





Fast ???  Not Sinclair fast, but you know . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang I forgot, gotta piece of cheese cake for dessert, will save it fo later !!



Brang enough for erbody?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

And no.  Durt didnt need prayers.  But he did have a delayed "flop" in here and got Skeered Nic might hawk him


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fast ???  Not Sinclair fast, but you know . .



Pretty peppy but definitely not Sinclair or KN fast


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Brang enough for erbody?




Nope, I got the last piece, but would gladly give you half. 




Wycliff said:


> Pretty peppy but definitely not Sinclair or KN fast





Kinda what I figured . .


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 10, 2015)

Good night


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good night



Good night, Wy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2015)

Fixin to call it myself....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2015)

Later guys, less than 9hrs to go !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2015)

6 1/2 mo howas Quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> 6 1/2 mo howas Quack!





Down to 5 now Bloodbro !!



Glad it's gonna rain on my days off instead of having to be out here in it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2015)

Four mo now Quackajack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2015)

White screen is gone so it is getting close quackbro and blood.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 11, 2015)

Happy HUMP Day to you Quack, Blood and Gobblin.

I think that you guys have just about got it licked for tonight.  I waited for about 45 minutes for the dang white screen to disappear and finally it vanished.

I performed my requested jury duty this week and have been released for the remainder of this week thankfully.     Now I can get back to my regular work schedule.   The past couple of days just proved to me what a screwed up justice system we have in place.  What a waste of taxpayer funds being used in the antiquated system of jury selection etc.  My experience in this process was a total "cluster" of sorts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

Good morning gentlemen, I'm ready for a few days off !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning gentlemen, I'm ready for a few days off !!



Well what are you going to be doing with your time off for good behavior???


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning gentlemen, I'm ready for a few days off !!



Quack bro ... You doing any Turkey hunting this year


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well what are you going to be doing with your time off for good behavior???




If the rain will hold off after my nap today I'm gonna plant Dawn some red taters in her garden and then I see she has purchased some more rose bushes for me to dig holes for, good chance there will be alcohol involved in these outdoor activities. 




blood on the ground said:


> Quack bro ... You doing any Turkey hunting this year





Naw Bloodbro, gonna carry a coupla buds out to the Plantation and let them have at it, I don't much like wandering around in the dark with the snakes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

Good day all !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 11, 2015)

Dang, I didn't disappear.  Comcast TV cable and internet failed about an hour ago so I couldn't do anything BUT twiddle my thumbs in the meantime !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If the rain will hold off after my nap today I'm gonna plant Dawn some red taters in her garden and then I see she has purchased some more rose bushes for me to dig holes for, good chance there will be alcohol involved in these outdoor activities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I aint talkin about snipe huntin idjit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Mornin folks.....no rain as of yet.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Morning folks. 

Fog was fierce this morning.  Thicker than pea soup out there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Fog was fierce this morning.  Thicker than pea soup out there





Fog was REALLY bad here too Louie, had to come off the throttle to see, sure didn't wanna whack a deer in my Jeep.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fog was REALLY bad here too Louie, had to come off the throttle to see, sure didn't wanna whack a deer in my Jeep.



It wasnt so bad once I got South of Ashburn.  On the rode I live on, man, it was bad.  Literally couldnt see 20' in front of me.  I need a new paint job so I wouldnt have complained bout hitting bambi 
My luck, Ill whack one once I drop it to liability in a couple of months.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?





Good Laaaaaaaaawd !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?



Bad Mammy Jamma!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

no fog here.....except in my head....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2015)

froggy ride in here!
Mornin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ran into some heavy fog this mornin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

We had a light fog, but nothing like yall are speaking of. May have been heavy in spots.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

It was so bad down here you could see the small moisture particles floating in front of the porch light


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

getting foggy herra.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It was so bad down here you could see the small moisture particles floating in front of the porch light





Had to use the windshield wipers and defrost on heat for most of the way home..



This driveler shoulda been named "I haven't the foggiest notion.."


 Okay that was kornay, sound like sumpin Louie would say.

Good night/day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to use the windshield wipers and defrost on heat for most of the way home..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Night Mill


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Sleep tight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

The Fireball in the sky is shinin bright! Wonder how long that's going to last?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

No sunshine here.


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

none herra either


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

homo3 still in Las Vegas........


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

seen mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> seen mud?




Yeah.....bOOM bOOM got me watchin mud truck videos.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2015)

Call me crazy but I love a cool cloudy day!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> seen mud?



There was some in my driveway this morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Call me crazy but I love a cool cloudy day!



I do too. Especially when Im hunting


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Call me crazy but I love a cool cloudy day!



Hey Crazy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Forecast


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

They have had me running this morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

mud, running..
HAHAHAHAHA dats funny


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, running..
> HAHAHAHAHA dats funny



they have had me working this morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok, thats MUCH more believable


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

people always making fun of the fat kid..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> people always making fun of the fat kid..........



Mudjust dont look like a runner.. Wasnt a fat joke.  im fluffier than him by alot now


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

If you see me running, you might wanta start too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> If you see me running, you might wanta start too



Your sayin not to be the slowest person?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

I done got hungry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mudjust dont look like a runner.. Wasnt a fat joke.  im fluffier than him by alot now


Mud don't need to run. He gots a fast truck. 


Wycliff said:


> If you see me running, you might wanta start too





Jeff C. said:


> I done got hungry.



Been that way and already had a huge cinnamon bun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Forecast



eye reckon jeff fa fa named this un right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> eye reckon jeff fa fa named this un right.



Is it raining up there?

It isn't here yet.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2015)

We're needing some input in the gathering section, if ya'll don't mind................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it raining up there?
> 
> It isn't here yet.



It's beautiful here today. Suppose to start raining this evening and not stop till Sunday. 
I put the rain gauge out yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> We're needing some input in the gathering section, if ya'll don't mind................



10-4....over and out.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's beautiful here today. Suppose to start raining this evening and not stop till Sunday.
> I put the rain gauge out yesterday.



Was here earlier, but total overcast now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4....over and out.
> 
> 
> Roger that good buddy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

ten four good buddy , i'm ten ten on the side


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > 10-4....over and out.
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

what in the


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > 10-4....over and out.
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

^^^^^^ Breaker Breaker Mud?....you got a copy? ^^^^^^


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

one yall idjits done messed up the quotes...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

bOOM bOOM snuck in the backdoor good buddy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM snuck in the backdoor good buddy.




say what?!?!


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM snuck in the backdoor good buddy.







that's funny in more ways than one............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> say what?!?!





rydert said:


> that's funny in more ways than one............



  

idjits!

 X 2


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

Leroy takin a 10 200


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^^^ Breaker Breaker Mud?....you got a copy? ^^^^^^



10 4 , i copy ya , you loud and clear.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^^^ Breaker Breaker Mud?....you got a copy? ^^^^^^


he said he copied that & has gone 10 100............


mudracing101 said:


> Leroy takin a 10 200


 oh, didn't realize you were regulating him now............. neba mind.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> he said he copied that & has gone 10 100............
> 
> oh, didn't realize you were regulating him now............. neba mind.........



he told me on another channel   ,i'm still standing by.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

what the


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

Chuck wagon wif cheese, fries


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> he told me on another channel   ,i'm still standing by.


he had me holding on channel 4!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> what the


 switch the channel.............


mudracing101 said:


> Chuck wagon wif cheese, fries


left ova pork chop, greens, rice & gravy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> what the



Come back, I didn get all of that. You broke up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> he had me holding on channel 4!
> 
> switch the channel.............
> 
> left ova pork chop, greens, rice & gravy!



We dominated channel 5 down in NOLA back in the day!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We dominated channel 5 down in NOLA back in the day!





I still have my old CB`s somewhere.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

so, what as yalls handles?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

My handle was Blue Jean Baby.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I still have my old CB`s somewhere.


I THOUGHT I did, but I'd have to unpack a whole storage shed to find out........... loved catching a skip & talking to folks way outta state!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My handle was Blue Jean Baby.


 Lil Sister here, come back..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2015)

Went by Slingshot. Channel 11 down in Palatka Fla them 2 years I lived there. Can`t remember what channel around Southwest Ga, 14, I think. Had a "footwarmer" too, and a tall stainless steel whip antenna. And for a while, one of the few 4 wheel drive trucks around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I still have my old CB`s somewhere.



I believe there's an old base station round here somewhere too, and an Old tube type Mako 500! Might even have the old beams layin around in the barn.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Went by Slingshot. Channel 11 down in Palatka Fla them 2 years I lived there. Can`t remember what channel around Southwest Ga, 14, I think. Had a "footwarmer" too, and a tall stainless steel whip antenna. And for a while, one of the few 4 wheel drive trucks around.



steps dads folks stayed on 10 and 19


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

I had numerous handles back then.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I had numerous handles back then.



I bet you did. 


H22 always saying signal 5 to folks. They use it at work. I try to tell him don't everybody know what signal 5 means.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I had numerous handles back then.



So, you sayin numerous handle ain just limited to Woody's huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Went by Copilot for a while, then Scatterbrain....and a few others.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

Off subject; I was pruning grape vines yesterday afternoon and kept seeing a fin in the pond a couple feet away and i looked there was a nice bass already on the bed,


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet you did.
> 
> 
> H22 always saying signal 5 to folks. They use it at work. I try to tell him don't everybody know what signal 5 means.





I do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I do.



Kinda thought YOU would.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet you did.
> 
> 
> H22 always saying signal 5 to folks. They use it at work. I try to tell him don't everybody know what signal 5 means.





Hornet22 said:


> So, you sayin numerous handle ain just limited to Woody's huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Off subject; I was pruning grape vines yesterday afternoon and kept seeing a fin in the pond a couple feet away and i looked there was a nice bass already on the bed,



Dang.....seems kind of early.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Keebs, go look in the gathering thread maam


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang.....seems kind of early.



Talked to a fella yesterday who said the same thing.  He said they were already fanning


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang.....seems kind of early.



Thats what i thought but the bottom was cleaned out real pretty , she been working on it a while.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Talked to a fella yesterday who said the same thing.  He said they were already fanning



yep


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

LilD sho did make a pretty baby.


Oh, sorry. I was lookin at her Birfday thread.

That baby is gorgeous.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

yup


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> LilD sho did make a pretty baby.
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry. I was lookin at her Birfday thread.
> ...



Thank ya! 
You should look at all the pictures on FB lol!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

lilD1188 said:


> Thank ya!
> You should look at all the pictures on FB lol!!



I do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

lilD1188 said:


> Thank ya!
> You should look at all the pictures on FB lol!!



Unbelievable how quick they grow up! 

Hey there!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Unbelievable how quick they grow up!
> 
> Hey there!



Heyyy!!!

Tell me bout it! I swear I just had him & he should still be a itty bitty baby!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I do.




 he's so photogenic its hard to not take pictures!
Daddy says he's got an ego problem BC he likes looking at his self in any reflective surface lol!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> LilD sho did make a pretty baby.
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry. I was lookin at her Birfday thread.
> ...


she sho did! 


lilD1188 said:


> he's so photogenic its hard to not take pictures!
> Daddy says he's got an ego problem BC he likes looking at his self in any reflective surface lol!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

My son had them lizard looking gecko things. They moved out with him thank goodness. One was Kevin and one was Oakley. 
Kevin


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son had them lizard looking gecko things. They moved out with him thank goodness. One was Kevin and one was Oakley.
> Kevin


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

I"m going fishing Sunday , some where


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

he still in Vegas.....he wanted me to wire him some money.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

Good Laaaaaawd, thought I was reading back to Smokey and the Bandit . .




I was "Mayday" and stayed on channel #19 . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

240lbs of twisted steel and sex appeal . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> he still in Vegas.....he wanted me to wire him some money.....



I hope you sent him money.  Then again, he might fare fine in Vegas.  Im sure there are alot of "his people" there.


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope you sent him money.  Then again, he might fare fine in Vegas.  Im sure there are alot of "his people" there.



I think that is what he wanted the money for............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> I think that is what he wanted the money for............





I went to one of them shows in Vegas. Guys dressed up like female movie stars and singers. Dang them guys looked just like females.
They got them clubs in New Orleans too. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 240lbs of twisted steel and sex appeal . .



We had a brotha down in NOLA with a well decorated red pickup truck with his handle across the back window like this:

SILVERBACK SEXXXY


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We had a brotha down in NOLA with a well decorated red pickup truck with his handle across the back window like this:
> 
> SILVERBACK SEXXXY






Had a dood at work we called the "Big Sexy" he looked in the mirror at work one day and said "Don't you NEVA die you good lookin thang..."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We had a brotha down in NOLA with a well decorated red pickup truck with his handle across the back window like this:
> 
> SILVERBACK SEXXXY



Fuzzy


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I went to one of them shows in Vegas. Guys dressed up like female movie stars and singers. Dang them guys looked just like females.
> They got them clubs in New Orleans too. Don't ask me how I know.



Went out in the Quarter one night there with my younger brother and one of his buddies yrs ago. They just had turned 18, I believe. Three of them approached us and they fell for it. I knew exactly what they were, but didn tell them. 

Next thing ya know, they were both up there on the  dance floor with'em while I was still sittin at the table tryin not too bust out lauhgin.

Next thing ya know, they came runnin back over and said, "Jeff these are dudes"! I said, "What took yall so long to figger that out"?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> I think that is what he wanted the money for............





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I went to one of them shows in Vegas. Guys dressed up like female movie stars and singers. Dang them guys looked just like females.
> They got them clubs in New Orleans too. Don't ask me how I know.


how you know?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fuzzy



His handle is Slick now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

Met oneothose thangs in Atlanta, she/he was packing, didnt slow me down none . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Went out in the Quarter one night there with my younger brother and one of his buddies yrs ago. They just had turned 18, I believe. Three of them approached us and they fell for it. I knew exactly what they were, but didn tell them.
> 
> Next thing ya know, they were both up there on the  dance floor with'em while I was still sittin at the table tryin not too bust out lauhgin.
> 
> Next thing ya know, they came runnin back over and said, "Jeff these are dudes"! I said, "What took yall so long to figger that out"?



 Walked in one in the Quarter and looked around. We all looked at each other and walked right back out.
Some of em get up there and dance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Met oneothose thangs in Atlanta, she/he was packing, didnt slow me down none . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Met oneothose thangs in Atlanta, she/he was packing, didnt slow me down none . .



PLEASE, I BEG YOU, rephrase that!!!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Met oneothose thangs in Atlanta, she/he was packing, didnt slow me down none . .



oh goodness.......by packing, I assume you meant he/she had a concealed weapon?...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>




Hey, it's all good bro . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> PLEASE, I BEG YOU, rephrase that!!!!





Dood/doodete could flat out dance.. and I ain't skeered.




rydert said:


> oh goodness.......by packing, I assume you meant he/she had a concealed weapon?...........





Yes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> oh goodness.......by packing, I assume you meant he/she had a concealed weapon?...........



I imagine it was concealed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

sure glad that was cleared up... I was started to get concerned bout quack...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Met oneothose thangs in Atlanta, she/he was packing, didnt slow me down none . .



didnt slow you down
I'm leaving now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I imagine it was concealed.



I hope he had it concealed,... wait what are we talking about., nevermind forget it


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> didnt slow you down
> I'm leaving now.



Where you going?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

mud going to visit quack?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

right mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

uh uh


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

What the ..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

Is that why Dirt giggled the whole time at quacks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

Well, well. Look at the time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, well. Look at the time.



DOnt leave me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

mud= needy


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 240lbs of twisted steel and sex appeal . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

That's a BIG 10-4 good buddy . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

Talking to my 90 yr old mom without her hearing aides..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Whatever you do, don't ever get in a fight with one of'em!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Talking to my 90 yr old mom without her hearing aides..



What?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

Talking to my 90 yr old mom without her hearing aides..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatever you do, don't ever get in a fight with one of'em!




kinda reminds me of a joke.. Isnt forum appropriate tho


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

I've got a cousin that you have to yell at to talk to him on the phone. I won't answer if he calls me when I'm out in public.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatever you do, don't ever get in a fight with one of'em!





Gotta good story 'bout that too !! 



Them dood/doodettes been picked on their whole lives, they play fo keeps .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta good story 'bout that too !!
> 
> 
> 
> Them dood/doodettes been picked on their whole lives, they play fo keeps .



Me too, watch what you refer to one as after they've spilled a drink on you, and there are several around to hear you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

They usually travel in packs of 3-4.


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> They usually travel in packs of 3-4.



wolf pack.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> They usually travel in packs of 3-4.





Didnt take but one ..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didnt take but one ..



Most of them like to fight!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

this thread has went to the weird side, QUICK


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Most of them like to fight!





I know . . 




tuff too..


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> this thread has went to the weird side, QUICK



yes it did......they tend to do that from time to time..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey, Jeph


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> this thread has went to the weird side, QUICK




Just a lil walk in the Park, bOOM bOOM.


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

seen mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> yes it did......they tend to do that from time to time..........



you talking bout sending money to hdm03...


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you talking bout sending money to hdm03...





you talking about why he needed said money....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

quack seems to have alot of knowledge bout cross dressin folks


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Just a lil walk in the Park, bOOM bOOM.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I went to one of them shows in Vegas. Guys dressed up like female movie stars and singers. Dang them guys looked just like females.
> They got them clubs in New Orleans too. Don't ask me how I know.



She did it.. Mrs 22 started dis


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just a lil walk in the Park, bOOM bOOM.






Oh SNIT, I just blew DC all out my nose !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope you sent him money.  Then again, he might fare fine in Vegas.  Im sure there are alot of "his people" there.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> She did it.. Mrs 22 started dis



No she didn....you did!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Bet dat tickled


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No she didn....you did!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No she didn....you did!



oh, no, I was talking bout bald guys that non of us have ever met.   Yeah, thats what I meant


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, no, I was talking bout bald guys that non of us have ever met.   Yeah, thats what I meant




Uh huh!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Errbody done left


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

I'z still here.....just standin by.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'z still here.....just standin by.



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (2 members and 1 guests)
havin_fun_huntin, lilD1188+
 no you aint


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (2 members and 1 guests)
> havin_fun_huntin, lilD1188+
> no you aint



I left cause you left.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

I was lookin in the political forum


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

I'z back had to pick Lil Wy up from the skool


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was lookin in the political forum



You know betta than to go up in thera! 



Wycliff said:


> I'z back had to pick Lil Wy up from the skool




Yall go flittin round in da 'maro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just a lil walk in the Park, bOOM bOOM.






Oh SNIT, I just blew DC all out my nose !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Bert done rolled in somethin NASTY!  


Fortunately, it was just on one area of his neck and I was able to wash it off without giving him a full bath....Lawd he was stankin!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah, I'm still in the chamaro, don't know anything else about the truck


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No she didn....you did!



I know who's got my back. 

The trash man left the container in the middle of my driveway. I had to get my out in the pouring rain with high  heel shoes and THROW it across the driveway before I could park. Yes, little ole me picked it up and threw it. Threw some bad language outta my mouth too. My undergarments are even wet. I hope the City truck that saw the whole thing tells the trash crew they need to do a better job.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

quacks nose gonna hurt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know who's got my back.
> 
> The trash man left the container in the middle of my driveway. I had to get my out in the pouring rain with high  heel shoes and THROW it across the driveway before I could park. Yes, little ole me picked it up and threw it. Threw some bad language outta my mouth too. My undergarments are even wet. I hope the City truck that saw the whole thing tells the trash crew they need to do a better job.





Mmmmmmm, wet panties . . AND high heel shoes..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm, wet panties . . AND high heel shoes..





Pics PLEAZZZZZZZZZZZZE !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh SNIT, I just blew DC all out my nose !!




Good thang wuddin no Likker in it....hate to see ya waste it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 11, 2015)

you ought to see my hair.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know who's got my back.
> 
> The trash man left the container in the middle of my driveway. I had to get my out in the pouring rain with high  heel shoes and THROW it across the driveway before I could park. Yes, little ole me picked it up and threw it. Threw some bad language outta my mouth too. My undergarments are even wet. I hope the City truck that saw the whole thing tells the trash crew they need to do a better job.



  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm, wet panties . . AND high heel shoes..





Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics PLEAZZZZZZZZZZZZE !!!



  


Reminds me of a funny story MizTutu told me last weekend at her house. She and Mr Tutu were down in N'awlins for a Shuga Bowl long time ago and she kept gettin goosed on da buttocks. She told Mr. Tutu to stop it and he said, "Honey....that ain't me".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Reminds me of a funny story MizTutu told me last weekend at her house. She and Mr Tutu were down in N'awlins for a Shuga Bowl long time ago and she kept gettin goosed on da buttocks. She told Mr. Tutu to stop it and he said, "Honey....that ain't me".





Now datz funny, can't blame 'em . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know who's got my back.
> 
> The trash man left the container in the middle of my driveway. I had to get my out in the pouring rain with high  heel shoes and THROW it across the driveway before I could park. Yes, little ole me picked it up and threw it. Threw some bad language outta my mouth too. My undergarments are even wet. I hope the City truck that saw the whole thing tells the trash crew they need to do a better job.


I'm sorry, I"m just picturing a wet hen hissy fit!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm, wet panties . . AND high heel shoes..


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know who's got my back.
> 
> The trash man left the container in the middle of my driveway. I had to get my out in the pouring rain with high  heel shoes and THROW it across the driveway before I could park. Yes, little ole me picked it up and threw it. Threw some bad language outta my mouth too. My undergarments are even wet. I hope the City truck that saw the whole thing tells the trash crew they need to do a better job.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics PLEAZZZZZZZZZZZZE !!!





Keebs said:


> I'm sorry, I"m just picturing a wet hen hissy fit!



 Trash men gonna put it in the middle everytime now, hide in the bushes and laugh and laugh.. later y'all. its 5


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2015)

Unless this "front" shifts east a bunch, what I am seeing is going on either side of my slice of heaven..........
Dang, look at the time!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Trash men gonna put it in the middle everytime now, hide in the bushes and laugh and laugh.. later y'all. its 5





Keebs said:


> Unless this "front" shifts east a bunch, what I am seeing is going on either side of my slice of heaven..........
> Dang, look at the time!!!!!



Later yall...gonna be watchin it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> this thread has went to the weird side, QUICK





rydert said:


> yes it did......they tend to do that from time to time..........





Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh SNIT, I just blew DC all out my nose !!




Dang, I left for a couple of hours or so to go get my weapons permit renewed and all heck has broken loose in this thread while I was gone !!!!  At this point, I just don't know who to blame BUT I think that it started out by someone talking on their CB Radio earlier today !!!   10-4 good buddy took on a whole different meaning today for sure !!!  



ps:  I just now read the post by Mrs H and her battle with her trashcan too.  I bet she was madder than a hornet with a knot on his head.  I sure am sorry that I missed the video of that happening with Mrs. H because I might have been able to win America's Funniest Home Video competition this afternoon with that wild happening !!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

EE did you goto the Elton John concert?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

I woulda LOLed at mrs 22 too EE.

Slick, I think you got EE and hom03 confused?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Migmack said:


> EE did you goto the Elton John concert?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Bye guys and gals


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

Later Louie


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Well, I missed him, but he'll probly check in later. 

Me and you Wy!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 11, 2015)

Migmack said:


> EE did you goto the Elton John concert?



NO, NO, & NO.  I WOULDN'T WASTE MY TIME ON EVEN THINKING ABOUT ATTENDING HIS CONCERT !!!  



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I woulda LOLed at mrs 22 too EE.
> 
> Slick, I think you got EE and hom03 confused?




HFN,you go that right.  Fuzzy must be smoking on the wrong end of that blunt if he thinks that I might go to an Elton John anything !!!!



Jeff C. said:


>




Jeff, don't you think that homo3 ought to hook up with Fuzzy and they go to Elton's concert together maybe????  


I am outta here as I need to call my Texas girlfriend and tell her that HECK NO, I haven't made our reservations in the mountains yet BUT I am working on it hot and heavy !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

Baked shicken, taters, onyons and karets


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Deer sausage in da oven


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Fixin to chow down on a twist on shepherds pie. Made with tater tots instead of mashed taters.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

my neighbor makes something like that its actually pretty good


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> my neighbor makes something like that its actually pretty good



Yep...it ain't bad at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

You go back to work tomorrow or Friday, Wy?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

Friday night


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Evenin gobblein....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Kennesaw Kid gone again!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2015)

evening Chief

reading back sure took a while 10-4


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Kennesaw Kid gone again!



That didn't take long 
Apparently he couldn't HEED peoples advice


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening Chief
> 
> reading back sure took a while 10-4



Roger that good buddy! 



Wycliff said:


> That didn't take long
> Apparently he couldn't HEED peoples advice



  

I gotta admit.....he was one that could get under my skin with his childish sounding high school attitude.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Figuring out where and how much it's going to rain this weekend is about as bad as where the snow/ice/sleet-freezing rain/rain is going to be in one of the winter weather threads.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

Kinda wish they would postpone to a weekend I'm off


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Kinda wish they would postpone to a weekend I'm off



Might happen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Might happen.



Appears that's  good possibility


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Appears that's  good possibility



Would be nice to have a good weekend and a nice turnout combined.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

Well I've met Chief and I know Fuzzy but would like to put faces with some of the other names. And Lil Wy is ready to see Jag again


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey...... do yall know what that means?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Would be nice to have a good weekend and a nice turnout combined.


I agree.  Its just gonna be durn near impossible to get a time where EVERYONE who wants to come, can.  But I agree the better the weather and the more people, the better


Wycliff said:


> Well I've met Chief and I know Fuzzy but would like to put faces with some of the other names. And Lil Wy is ready to see Jag again



Jag has something bout him you can't help but like.  Can't put my finger on it but he has a certain charm for sure


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Wycliff.  How you and slick know each other?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

little miss sunshine said:


> Hey...... do yall know what that means?



Hey back atcha! 

No, I don't please explain!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey back atcha!
> 
> No, I don't please explain!



I was hoping yall could explain bc I don't know


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wycliff.  How you and slick know each other?



His sister is my neighbor


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey LMS


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

little miss sunshine said:


> I was hoping yall could explain bc I don't know



Oh yes you do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Yall check this out, then try to go to the next page: 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=68780


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Sum Ping Wong.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

That's strange


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

It worked this morning... Hmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That's strange



That thread is strange!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

hfh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

lms?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Lms= in bed where she belongs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

"Go to bed woman" , I said
"Yes daddy", she replied


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> "Go to bed woman" , I said
> "Yes daddy", she replied



Mooooo!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> "Go to bed woman" , I said
> "Yes daddy", she replied



You talkin good


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2015)

Well boyz.....I know it's early, but I think I'm about to go sprawl out.

Yall have a good'un!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok.  I told her to go to bed.  She, in not to polite words, told me to kiss her hiney.  Then she stomped off when I tried.  Go figure


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Night night jeph


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

Nite Chief


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Wycliff.  How old is your boy?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

He is 9 about to be 10


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

I imagine, as a father, that's when it's the most fun


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

I really enjoyed 3 to 5 but everyday I'm blessed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I really enjoyed 3 to 5 but everyday I'm blessed



Everyone say I'm crazy but I'm ready for when I ca . Take gage hunting and fishing.  Have him crawl under  a car with me when I'm changing the oil.  Grab tools for me.  Teach him stuff.  But I admit I so love his innocence right now.  Raw emition.  No back talk And full of personality


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't miss diaper ages I don't care what anyone says


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I don't miss diaper ages I don't care what anyone says



I alwYs swore I'd never change  diaper.  Doesnt bother me at all.  The stuff in diaper don't.  The moving, thats annoying


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

Never minded changing them, its the interaction with me and him increased after that point.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

I admit, its nice when he wants his daddy instead of his mama.  Lms is normally who be goes to.  Tonight he wanted daddy.  Made my heart melt.  I can't imagine anything better than your child falling asleep In your arms.  Its like  a little glimpse of heaven imo


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

He has always been a Daddy's boy, which I think was a good thing now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

I was Hoping to get that lucky.  But my time with gage has been somewhat limited between him being in hospital and other things a d lms has been around him constantly.  For now, he is a big ol mamas boy most of the time


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 11, 2015)

Good nite tty tomorrow


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

Night


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

Kang.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

Mernin kids, happy thirsty Thursdy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

Hot Wang's an a salad!


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

Somebody done dethroned me.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> Somebody done dethroned me.....



Whatchew talkin about willis


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 12, 2015)

Good Morning Blood.  HAPPY THURSDAY to you and to the rest of the knuckle dragging drivelers.  Looks like you might be the only one on the night shift for now.

I need to find me some fresh brewed coffee in order to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood.  HAPPY THURSDAY to you and to the rest of the knuckle dragging drivelers.  Looks like you might be the only one on the night shift for now.
> 
> I need to find me some fresh brewed coffee in order to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.



Yep, held down the fort all night while everyone was a sleeping away!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood.  HAPPY THURSDAY to you and to the rest of the knuckle dragging drivelers.  Looks like you might be the only one on the night shift for now.
> 
> I need to find me some fresh brewed coffee in order to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.





blood on the ground said:


> Yep, held down the fort all night while everyone was a sleeping away!




Bammmmm 





and we thank you for keeping us safe BOG


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

Another victim hit by a water balloon....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

man, it was silent last night after I left


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man, it was silent last night after I left


night shift be slackin!

Mornin.............. I have news to post in the gathering section......


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man, it was silent last night after I left



I can only talk to myself for so long before family and friends start suggesting medication.......


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I can only talk to myself for so long before family and friends start suggesting medication.......


you need to go read through some of the old threads, lets just say............. one person can have many pages on night shift!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you need to go read through some of the old threads, lets just say............. one person can have many pages on night shift!



Not me Keebs... I play by Nics rules! No nonsense!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you need to go read through some of the old threads, lets just say............. one person can have many pages on night shift!


PShhhh  Night crew.    Iv done that on day shift 


blood on the ground said:


> Not me Keebs... I play by Nics rules! No nonsense!



Iv posted a page with a couple sentences per post.. Just random drivel


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> night shift be slackin!
> 
> Mornin.............. I have news to post in the gathering section......



Mornin.....headed that way.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> pshhhh  night crew.    Iv done that on day shift
> 
> 
> iv posted a page with a couple sentences per post.. Just random drivel



lol!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

bog, your sig line makes me lol and frown at same time


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Mornin folks.....I just don't know about this weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

My dadgum check engine light came on in my truck yesterday too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....I just don't know about this weekend.


Iv been back adn forth on it too.  Seems its more or less saying i might rain, might not.  just depends on if y get in a thunderstorm.  Still kinda hard to say for sure but it dont look great.


Jeff C. said:


> My dadgum check engine light came on in my truck yesterday too.



Chek your gas cap


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv been back adn forth on it too.  Seems its more or less saying i might rain, might not.  just depends on if y get in a thunderstorm.  Still kinda hard to say for sure but it dont look great.
> 
> 
> Chek your gas cap



Louie, you and I discussed it wayyy back in the Fall about my truck revving up on it's own.....what was it you told me it possibly was again? I never did have it checked out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv been back adn forth on it too.  Seems its more or less saying i might rain, might not.  just depends on if y get in a thunderstorm.  Still kinda hard to say for sure but it dont look great.
> 
> 
> Chek your gas cap



No....what it depends on is, weather or not I decide to go!


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

near death experience............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Louie, you and I discussed it wayyy back in the Fall about my truck revving up on it's own.....what was it you told me it possibly was again? I never did have it checked out.


throttle position sensor?  Mass air meter?


Jeff C. said:


> No....what it depends on is, weather or not I decide to go!



iffin anyone shows up, imma go.


rydert said:


> near death experience............


did you see a white light?  


glad your ok.  Now share the story


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

where is Mrs 22?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

and MUD?  

ill take the crown now, thanks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and MUD?
> 
> ill take the crown now, thanks



good, i need it polished and back in ten minutes.



Morning y'all, 3 days in the 80's. Co co was picking up grapevines yesterday and stepped on a snake, she was doing the two step


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> near death experience............





mudracing101 said:


> good, i need it polished and back in ten minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning y'all, 3 days in the 80's. Co co was picking up grapevines yesterday and stepped on a snake, she was doing the two step


 poor thing!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Not me Keebs... I play by Nics rules! No nonsense!





I done got mellow and good tempered in my old age.  

Mornin`....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> good, i need it polished and back in ten minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning y'all, 3 days in the 80's. Co co was picking up grapevines yesterday and stepped on a snake, she was doing the two step



A video woulda been great


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I done got mellow and good tempered in my old age.
> 
> Mornin`....


mornin......... FYI........ "your" Snowy is gonna be in south georgia this weekend............ just so you know...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

Not sure if we are gonna be here. Plus this weather has our burn schedule so far behind it ain`t funny.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sum ping rong.
When I refresh the page, it goes to the last post. It used to go to the top of the page. 
I prefer to scroll down rather than scroll up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sum ping rong.
> When I refresh the page, it goes to the last post. It used to go to the top of the page.
> I prefer to scroll down rather than scroll up.



Mine goes to the bottom of the page that throws all the threads


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sum ping rong.
> When I refresh the page, it goes to the last post. It used to go to the top of the page.
> I prefer to scroll down rather than scroll up.



Jus scroll with it! An kwit complaining!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mine goes to the bottom of the page that throws all the threads



Mine too. It used to not do that. I don't like change.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Jus scroll with it! An kwit complaining!



I'm in a complaining mood today. Leave me alone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm in a complaining mood today. Leave me alone.






grrr....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Not sure if we are gonna be here. Plus this weather has our burn schedule so far behind it ain`t funny.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sum ping rong.
> When I refresh the page, it goes to the last post. It used to go to the top of the page.
> I prefer to scroll down rather than scroll up.


I noticed that too, it used to go to MY last post when I'd log back in, it doesn't any more.....


blood on the ground said:


> Jus scroll with it! An kwit complaining!


I saw what you did.............. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm in a complaining mood today. Leave me alone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> grrr....



Mornin sunshine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mine goes to the bottom of the page that throws all the threads


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

little miss sunshine said:


> Hey...... do yall know what that means?


I do


little miss sunshine said:


> I was hoping yall could explain bc I don't know


Great idea, play dumb


rydert said:


> near death experience............


What happen??



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sum ping rong.
> When I refresh the page, it goes to the last post. It used to go to the top of the page.
> I prefer to scroll down rather than scroll up.



when i click on anything now it goes to the bottom of the page, i hate it, i want to read down, no i have to go up and back down. 








80 percent thunderstorms Sat.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2015)

Morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sum ping aint rong no mo. Mine fixed.

I'm still in a complaining mood tho. 
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

morning Wycliff


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2015)

Mornin' I'm still sleepy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning





lilD1188 said:


> Mornin' I'm still sleepy!



Me tooo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Me three


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

well


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> well



I bet its shallow


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I do
> 
> Great idea, play dumb
> What happen??
> ...



NWS shows 60%.



mudracing101 said:


> well





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet its shallow



If you look at your reflection in the bottom of a well,
What you see is only on the surface.
When you try to see the meaning, hidden underneath,
The measure of the depth can be deceiving.
The bottom has a rocky reputation

You can feel it in the distance the deeper down you stare.
From up above it's hard to see, but you know when you're there.
On the bottom words are shallow.
On the surface talk is cheap.
You can only judge the distance by the company you keep
In the eyes of the Confessor.





In the eyes of the Confessor,
There's no place you can hide.
You can't hide from the eyes (of the Confessor)
Don't you even try.
In the eyes of the Confessor
You can't tell a lie,
You cannot tell a lie (to the Confessor)
Strip you down to size,
Naked as the day that you were born,
Naked as the day that you were born.

Take all the trauma, drama, comments,
The guilt and doubt and shame
The "what ifs" and "if onlys"
The shackles and the chains
The violence and aggression,
The pettiness and scorn,
The jealousy and hatred,
The tempest and discord,
AND GIVE IT UP!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

lilD1188 said:


> Mornin' I'm still sleepy!



Mornin. I'm still grumpy.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. I'm still grumpy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Mrs 22 needs a hug


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. I'm still grumpy.




My youngin' is too! These "terrible twos" need to leave him be or he may not make it to "3"!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


>





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22 needs a hug


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

lilD1188 said:


> My youngin' is too! These "terrible twos" need to leave him be or he may not make it to "3"!


I forgot to tell you, Mr. Larry wants "US" to take the coaching certification course online together, one, so you will be certified for later & two, so I can help walk folks through how to take it online.......... it'll take us 3 hours!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


better?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

imma eat me some popcorn


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I forgot to tell you, Mr. Larry wants "US" to take the coaching certification course online together, one, so you will be certified for later & two, so I can help walk folks through how to take it online.......... it'll take us 3 hours!
> 
> better?


Yep. Turt my radio on. Music always helps. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> imma eat me some popcorn


Done et some poke rinds.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

Payday and bonus day !!!   




Chiefbro, disconnect your negative cable on your battery for 10-15 minutes, it'll clear your computer and light should go off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Payday and bonus day !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I slightly modified it but, yeah what quack said


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. Turt my radio on. Music always helps.
> 
> Done et some poke rinds.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I slightly modified it but, yeah what quack said


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

NWS-3 day forecast maps for today, Friday, and Saturday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I slightly modified it but, yeah what quack said


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


>



Jeff is sitting there looking at his computer screen... =


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Think I'll go get a quick training session in with Bert before lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff is sitting there looking at his computer screen... =



yeah, close enough


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

What's fo dinna ???   I'm gettin hawngray.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff is sitting there looking at his computer screen... =


 don't matta, Snowy is coming, it's gonna be a party either way!


Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna ???   I'm gettin hawngray.


left ova lemon pepper chicken, rice & corn!  I stumped my foot on da lemon though!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

I hate going out to eat all by my lonesome.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I hate going out to eat all by my lonesome.


I'll go with ya, come get pick me up...........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 12, 2015)

put on a radiation suit and come over quacks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'll go with ya, come get pick me up...........



Hes got a bad back...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes got a bad back...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Migmack said:


> put on a radiation suit and come over quacks


I figured, around you, he would more likely need a fire suit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> don't matta, Snowy is coming, it's gonna be a party either way!
> 
> left ova lemon pepper chicken, rice & corn!  I stumped my foot on da lemon though!



Gee thanks....yall have fun!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gee thanks....yall have fun!


She said she was coming, so she's coming............ the more the merrier..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Aint a big deal for me.  ITs less than 15 miles.  BUT, e might need to paln another weekend for the big gathering.  As it looks now, its just gonna be me, keebs, lms and snowys bunch.  aint heard from mud


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh well, leftova grilt hotdog and hambooger, chips and a pickle.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Maybe like May 15th-17 or the following weekend?  gived PLENTY of time for everyone to plan on being off


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

smoked sausage, black beans and yeller rice.

Keebs, can I borrow a dollop of daisy


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Aint a big deal for me.  ITs less than 15 miles.  BUT, e might need to paln another weekend for the big gathering.  As it looks now, its just gonna be me, keebs, lms and snowys bunch.  aint heard from mud


mud's out if it's raining too.........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe like May 15th-17 or the following weekend?  gived PLENTY of time for everyone to plan on being off


throwing around a date in April but gotta see if MizV is off........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> smoked sausage, black beans and yeller rice.
> 
> Keebs, can I borrow a dollop of daisy


check your fax in............ 3........2..............1.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

dat booty booty . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Tone Loc Wild Thang just came on the radio. Haven't heard that in years. I looked at the radio like ARE YOU KIDDIN ME. Made me giggle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tone Loc Wild Thang just came on the radio. Haven't heard that in years. I looked at the radio like ARE YOU KIDDIN ME. Made me giggle.





Toot ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Just seems to me that a reschedule should've been more of a consideration that it has been.

It's obvious that there aren't that many of us ORIGINALS 100% on doing it this weekend, many have already canceled, and it's quite obvious that there is a likely threat for rain/nasty conditions. Whether it's there, or up here for those of us that have to load up in it, drive in it, and set up in it when we get there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

Farmer Dawn . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Farmer Dawn . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 828130



hey hawty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Also, now that I had to go after Bert for running off because Jag let him out, he rolled in something absolutely NASTY  , and I lost my reading glasses somewhere along the way in the pursuit across the pasture.....I'm GRUMPY!

Come get some!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Farmer Dawn . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 828130


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

dang.......and I thought I was having a bad day...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> dang.......and I thought I was having a bad day...



I could use some counseling right now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Toot ??


NO.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Farmer Dawn . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 828130


Love it! 


Jeff C. said:


> Also, now that I had to go after Bert for running off because Jag let him out, he rolled in something absolutely NASTY  , and I lost my reading glasses somewhere along the way in the pursuit across the pasture.....I'm GRUMPY!
> 
> Come get some!!



I almost went home when I got to work I was so grumpy. Afraid I might juss cuzz somebody out by mistake on purpose.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

Chiefbro, you can't . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just seems to me that a reschedule should've been more of a consideration that it has been.
> 
> It's obvious that there aren't that many of us ORIGINALS 100% on doing it this weekend, many have already canceled, and it's quite obvious that there is a likely threat for rain/nasty conditions. Whether it's there, or up here for those of us that have to load up in it, drive in it, and set up in it when we get there.


We were hoping for a better radar look today, we've discussed April but got to see about Vic being off.......... Snowy was gonna come no matter what, so we'll re-schedule when we figure out some dates.............. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Farmer Dawn . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 828130


Look at my girl!


Jeff C. said:


> Also, now that I had to go after Bert for running off because Jag let him out, he rolled in something absolutely NASTY  , and I lost my reading glasses somewhere along the way in the pursuit across the pasture.....I'm GRUMPY!
> 
> Come get some!!


brangit!


Jeff C. said:


> I could use some counseling right now!


step into my arm....... I mean my office...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO.
> 
> Love it!
> 
> ...



I've got to go give Bert a bath now.  

I wish somebody would look at me RONG!


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I could use some counseling right now!



verbal or medicinal?.........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got to go give Bert a bath now.
> 
> I wish somebody would look at me RONG!









 this work?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Jag and I both will YELL at them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

Here ya go Chiefbro . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> We were hoping for a better radar look today, we've discussed April but got to see about Vic being off.......... Snowy was gonna come no matter what, so we'll re-schedule when we figure out some dates..............
> 
> Look at my girl!
> 
> ...







rydert said:


> verbal or medicinal?.........



OOOOPS! Come to think of it, I didn take my meds this moanin. 



Keebs said:


> this work?



YOU TALKIN TO ME????


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got to go give Bert a bath now.
> 
> I wish somebody would look at me RONG!


 That's how I felt this mornin. 


rydert said:


> verbal or medicinal?.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

A'ight, gotta go give Bert a baff.  

BBS.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

Mungo Jerry is one ugly white dood . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> YOU TALKIN TO ME????


_*Dat's RIGHT!*_


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

What all this everlastin` hollerin` about?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

I just had a couple of visitors.  Bet keebs knows both of em


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs, that grandson is cute in pics but hes cuter in person.  He was looking at me like he was trying to figure me out LOLs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> What all this everlastin` hollerin` about?



NOTHING!!!















bye yall


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> What all this everlastin` hollerin` about?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> NOTHING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice knowing ya hfh..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NOTHING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





boo...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> nice knowing ya hfh..........



im not here


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> What all this everlastin` hollerin` about?


Chief was pullin a Nic......... the old grumpy Nic......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just had a couple of visitors.  Bet keebs knows both of em





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, that grandson is cute in pics but hes cuter in person.  He was looking at me like he was trying to figure me out LOLs


Thank you!
 don't worry, he looks at me like that too!
He was plumb pitiful earlier when I saw him, he had just woke up, doesn't like the car seat in Pappy's truck and Pappy didn't dress him, all he had on was a diaper and I kept asking him where his clothes was, I thought the poor baby was gonna bust out crying on me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> boo...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im not here


find your keys yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> find your keys yet?



Yeah, i just found them  They were hiding under a plastic bag


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NOTHING!!!



Guess we won't be calling you Nancy no more.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Farmer Dawn . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 828130



That just makes my freakin week!! Sure is good to see somebody kicking the tar outa that terrible, evil, aweful, badword, monster. Tole ya'll our WOW's was tuff as nails an clean up finer'n frog hair. You go gurl


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Chief was pullin a Nic......... the old grumpy Nic.........




You do know I`m sensitive, and get my feelins` hurt right easy, don`t you??


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guess we won't be calling you Nancy no more.





He gonna need another name time I get done with them three (3) cuts on him....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, i just found them  They were hiding under a plastic bag





Nicodemus said:


> You do know I`m sensitive, and get my feelins` hurt right easy, don`t you??


You do know that I love you, don't you??


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> You do know that I love you, don't you??




I know Ma Hen loves me!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I know Ma Hen loves me!


and don't you forget it, either!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> That just makes my freakin week!! Sure is good to see somebody kicking the tar outa that terrible, evil, aweful, badword, monster. Tole ya'll our WOW's was tuff as nails an clean up finer'n frog hair. You go gurl





Thanks Chris !!    She wanted to learn how to operate the tractor, she did very well scraping roads considering that was her first time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> and don't you forget it, either!





Yes`m....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Farmer Dawn . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 828130





Purty Lady right there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I know Quack loves me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> He gonna need another name time I get done with them three (3) cuts on him....



Nic=zoro??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Chief was pullin a Nic......... the old grumpy Nic.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's right.....I was being a leader!!! 

 


BBQ'd chikin thighs, jalapeno peppers, and toast with some tater tots.

Bert all clean and smellin good again...gallopin around the house like a horse.  No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



WHOA


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> That's right.....I was being a leader!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take your meds?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WHOA



Please disregard my last post. 


Jealous much Nancy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Take that and rewind it back
Lil' Jon got the beat that make your booty go (smack)

They playing some oldies today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> take your meds?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Meds have been dispensed and consumed, Keebs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

If I had some of Nic's powers, I would have spanked someone today!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Please disregard my last post.
> 
> 
> Jealous much Nancy



NOOO NOOO: i just cant believe he did the lovey face at NIc..  Quack=cra cra


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> If I had some of Nic's powers, I would have spanked someone today!



oh my......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Take that and rewind it back
> Lil' Jon got the beat that make your booty go (smack)
> 
> They playing some oldies today.



THem aint oldies.  Thats what was on the radio when I was in highschool


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> oh my......



I've simmered down considerably, thanks to your counseling dert.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

Speaking of ma hens ..... I got one that comes to my bedroom window several times a day and just stares inside.    I think I'm going to fix up a small sign that says eat more beef and hang it around her neck before my daughter gets home.....LOL!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NOOO NOOO: i just cant believe he did the lovey face at NIc..  Quack=cra cra



 Originally Posted by mudracing101 View Post
I knew that , just playing silly
i know 


I just can't believe you did the lovey face at Mud.... You be cra cra


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Speaking of ma hens ..... I got one that comes to my bedroom window several times a day and just stares inside.    I think I'm going to fix up a small sign that says eat more beef and hang it around her neck before my daughter gets home.....LOL!!!!



DO IT!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff I guess you finally lost your glasses, you tried throwing them in the lake


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

One of my heroes, straight idiot !!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I've simmered down considerably, thanks to your counseling dert.



no charge for this one Jeff C...pro bono.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Originally Posted by mudracing101 View Post
> I knew that , just playing silly
> i know
> 
> ...



He liked it.  Make him  like that


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DO IT!



I'm going to!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> no charge for this one Jeff C...pro bono.....



i had to read this twice...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Jeff I guess you finally lost your glasses, you tried throwing them in the lake



I can't believe they aren't just layin out there somewhere. 

Drivin me 



rydert said:


> no charge for this one Jeff C...pro bono.....



Pro what???  

No thanks....I'll send a check.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2015)

Logans, YUMMY to my tummy steak & lobster with a adult beverage for my birthday (a day late lol)


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He liked it.  Make him  like that





havin_fun_huntin said:


> i had to read this twice...



I had to read that ^^^^ one twice.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I can't believe they aren't just layin out there somewhere.
> 
> Drivin me
> 
> ...



Thats why i had to read it twice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

lilD1188 said:


> Logans, YUMMY to my tummy steak & lobster with a adult beverage for my birthday (a day late lol)



Nice to meet you and da baby


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats why i had to read it twice




I didn have to read it twice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn have to read it twice



What i say?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Bought a new battery for ecig Wy. Lady at the vape store said she'd seen that happen before.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What i say?



bOOM bOOM = does not know what he says


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

LOL
Jeph pha opha made me LOL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm so confused. 

Blood. Take some pics of the chicken and send em to me.

And.......... didn't know you had your own boot company. Got me some BOGS boots yesterday. Blood=RICH. I didn't even get a discount.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Look at the time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LOL
> Jeph pha opha made me LOL







mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm so confused.
> 
> Blood. Take some pics of the chicken and send em to me.
> 
> And.......... didn't know you had your own boot company. Got me some BOGS boots yesterday. Blood=RICH. I didn't even get a discount.



Which ones you git, the North Hampton Floral print?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Look at the time.



Later gator!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

nananannana, hey jude..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> nananannana, hey jude..



Don't let me down!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff done created a monsta..

DOne took and teached quack how to post videos...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff done created a monsta..
> 
> DOne took and teached quack how to post videos...





Not only is Chiefbro a great leader he makes learning easy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not only is Chiefbro a great leader he makes learning easy.



He still aint taught me how to e a leader.. Jeff= terrible teacher IMO


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nice to meet you and da baby



Nice to meet you too, & we will see yall sat!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Alright , what i miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i had to read this twice...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> He still aint taught me how to e a leader.. Jeff= terrible teacher IMO



^^^^ bOOM bOOM = low comprehension level, slow learner


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^ bOOM bOOM = low comprehension level, slow learner



Jeffro, call me!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^ bOOM bOOM = low comprehension level, slow learner



Jeff trying to teach me using common core


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh yeah !!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Speaking of ma hens ..... I got one that comes to my bedroom window several times a day and just stares inside.    I think I'm going to fix up a small sign that says eat more beef and hang it around her neck before my daughter gets home.....LOL!!!!


 do it, do it and VIDEO IT!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm the gangsta of love . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm the gangsta of love . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Check out the gatherin thread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

Didja know ????






Barbara Streisand and Neil Diamond both sang in the same choir in high school ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He still aint taught me how to e a leader.. Jeff= terrible teacher IMO





Don`t wait for me to teach you, cause I ain`t a leader either. And ain`t gonna be one.  

Learn yourself to be one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t wait for me to teach you, cause I ain`t a leader either. And ain`t gonna be one.
> 
> Learn yourself to be one!






OUCH !!!!!!!  Hey Nancy, can ya feel da BUUUUUUUUUURN??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Wander if Jeffro and Nic took their meds this morning , they grouchier than normal.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Wander if Jeffro and Nic took their meds this morning , they grouchier than normal.





I don`t take meds, thank you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t take meds, thank you.



Maybe you should


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe you should





Well, I do take blood pressure medercine. 

When I can remember...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Wander if Jeffro and Nic took their meds this morning , they grouchier than normal.



Maybe the weather. I could spit nails right now. 2 computers and neither work. Gotta use this pad thing. Grrrrrrrrrrrtrr


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe you should


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe you should


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe you should


Oh my.


Nicodemus said:


> Well, I do take blood pressure medercine.
> 
> When I can remember...



That's all i take and just started them. Well a vitamin when i can remember.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe the weather. I could spit nails right now. 2 computers and neither work. Gotta use this pad thing. Grrrrrrrrrrrtrr





Need dry weather with a light north wind so we can burn. Need cool calm weather for the speck bite and the turkeys. And need it to all stabilize off so I can get seed in the ground. 

And I need it now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, I do take blood pressure medercine.
> 
> When I can remember...



That'll do it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Need dry weather with a light north wind so we can burn. Need cool calm weather for the speck bite and the turkeys. And need it to all stabilize off so I can get seed in the ground.
> 
> And I need it now!



I need a good east wind, i have about 8 acres to burn. I want to catch some specks bad myself.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

wheres Homo3?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Need dry weather with a light north wind so we can burn. Need cool calm weather for the speck bite and the turkeys. And need it to all stabilize off so I can get seed in the ground.
> 
> And I need it now!



Now yall got him hollerin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Need dry weather with a light north wind so we can burn. Need cool calm weather for the speck bite and the turkeys. And need it to all stabilize off so I can get seed in the ground.
> 
> And I need it now!





mudracing101 said:


> I need a good east wind, i have about 8 acres to burn. I want to catch some specks bad myself.



yall dont ask for much


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> wheres Homo3?



Vegas baby. I thought you were goin with him?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I need a good east wind, i have about 8 acres to burn. I want to catch some specks bad myself.



East wind would work for our burn too.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall dont ask for much





GIT!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now yall got him hollerin.



Its ok, it'll make him feel better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Vegas baby. I thought you were goin with him?



i stood him up, so i could see you, but now that aint happenin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> East wind would work for our burn too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NO!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NO!!!





Finally!    I`m proud of you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

I've been working every afternoon, think i'll go pick up the ole lady and go throw some beetle spins see if we can find a few fish.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Later y'all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

I`m fixin` to deep fry some pork chops in the fish fryer.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m fixin` to deep fry some pork chops in the fish fryer.



Ill need directions to you your house.  Thanks in advance


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill need directions to you your house.  Thanks in advance



dang that sounds good but hfh will eat them all before I could get there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

Nic an Gobbleinthewoods be some angry birds from time to time!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2015)

Official phone call with Snowy........ the kids are excited, we're coming!
Ok, I worked late so I could take tomorrow off, after the dentist appointment, think I'll be lazy until they get here!
Bye ya'll!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

In all reality, I`m laid back and about as happy as anybody could be. I`m a lucky rascal and life is good.  

Reclusive and solitary as an old buck deer, but happy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Official phone call with Snowy........ the kids are excited, we're coming!
> Ok, I worked late so I could take tomorrow off, after the dentist appointment, think I'll be lazy until they get here!
> Bye ya'll!



Do like my bride an get dentures .... Pop them suckers out bush'em down and BAM... Back in bidness!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> In all reality, I`m laid back and about as happy as anybody could be. I`m a lucky rascal and life is good.
> 
> Reclusive and solitary as an old buck deer, but happy.



Iv heard enough bout you to know you aitn half as bad as you claim to be.  Too many folks speak highly of you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Nic an Gobbleinthewoods be some angry birds from time to time!



Now why are you spreading just untruths?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv heard enough bout you to know you aitn half as bad as you claim to be.  Too many folks speak highly of you.





Who told on me?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Who told on me?



 enough folks


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> enough folks





Reckon I`m gonna have to cold stare Miss Keebs....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Reckon I`m gonna have to cold stare Miss Keebs....



I know other folks that have met you.  Noone whos met you in person has had anything negative to say


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know other folks that have met you.  Noone whos met you in person has had anything negative to say





Hush boy!! You embarassin` me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm hawngry


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

Hope we ain't eat in fast food again


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Official phone call with Snowy........ the kids are excited, we're coming!
> Ok, I worked late so I could take tomorrow off, after the dentist appointment, think I'll be lazy until they get here!
> Bye ya'll!





Nicodemus said:


> In all reality, I`m laid back and about as happy as anybody could be. I`m a lucky rascal and life is good.
> 
> Reclusive and solitary as an old buck deer, but happy.


Signal 7


blood on the ground said:


> Do like my bride an get dentures .... Pop them suckers out bush'em down and BAM... Back in bidness!


You didn't read back...... tell me about your boots I paid a pretty penny for. 


Nicodemus said:


> Hush boy!! You embarassin` me.


Awww now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 12, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> NO, NO, & NO.  I WOULDN'T WASTE MY TIME ON EVEN THINKING ABOUT ATTENDING HIS CONCERT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lols


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Official phone call with Snowy........ the kids are excited, we're coming!
> Ok, I worked late so I could take tomorrow off, after the dentist appointment, think I'll be lazy until they get here!
> Bye ya'll!



I have been making camping runs all week. Got all the clothes washed, dishes clean, NEW boots. It just aint gonna happen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Lols



Fuzzy I saw Elton John in the ATL. Tickets were 21.99.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I have been making camping runs all week. Got all the clothes washed, dishes clean, NEW boots. It just aint gonna happen.



Yep....I hate it. I was sho lookin forward to it.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2015)

hope its on a weekend when I'm off


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fuzzy I saw Elton John in the ATL. Tickets were 21.99.



He just came to Augusta but I had to work in the morning I would have went.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....I hate it. I was sho lookin forward to it.



First one we ever missed.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 12, 2015)

Elton John got some good tunes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Migmack said:


> He just came to Augusta but I had to work in the morning I would have went.


So sorry you missed it. HFH woulda loved it.  Homotree is probably back stage. 


Jeff C. said:


> Yep....I hate it. I was sho lookin forward to it.



We gonna do it when the weather breaks. Aint nowhere for that water to go down there. It's flat land.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> hope its on a weekend when I'm off



Me too! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> First one we ever missed.



Yes Ma'am, same here. Even when I had to sleep in a minivan and go out of town when I got home on Sunday.



Migmack said:


> Elton John got some good tunes



Yes he does!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Elton John got some good tunes



I don't know if you're teasing, but YES he does. My hubby teases me for lovin his music.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So sorry you missed it. HFH woulda loved it.  Homotree is probably back stage.
> 
> 
> We gonna do it when the weather breaks. Aint nowhere for that water to go down there. It's flat land.



Keebs said it was sort of up on a hill, but I didn know they had any down there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me and H22 were jus talking bout you and Jag sleeping in the mini fan. And Hankus sleeping in his hot rod.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs said it was sort of up on a hill, but I didn know they had any down there.



Aint no hills down there.  I brought some girls up here in college from Statesboro and they thought they were in the mountains.  We all em hills up here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint no hills down there.  I brought some girls up here in college from Statesboro and they thought they were in the mountains.  We all em hills up here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and H22 were jus talking bout you and Jag sleeping in the mini fan. And Hankus sleeping in his hot rod.



We fell asleep in that minivan with it runnin and the heater on wide open. I woke up and it was bout 90* in there


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

I finally put the shock collar on Bert. He tried to runoff again and was ignoring me. Coupla jolts and he was on his way back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

I got my attitude fixed.
Been in a bad mood all day. H22 juss got home. He was late. Picking up a dad gum gun.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

Last time I seen hankus he was driving the car off that show highway to heaven!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I finally put the shock collar on Bert. He tried to runoff again and was ignoring me. Coupla jolts and he was on his way back.



Got our feeble dogs on some good food. Girl dog acting like a show girl. Boy dog RAN to the tennis court to bark at the neighbors. That's a good thing. Dang dogs.  And when these go, which is soon. HE don't want anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Last time I seen hankus he was driving the car off that show highway to heaven!



Never seen it! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got our feeble dogs on some good food. Girl dog acting like a show girl. Boy dog RAN to the tennis court to bark at the neighbors. That's a good thing. Dang dogs.  And when these go, which is soon. HE don't want anymore.



I'll probly always have a dog. Might be a service dog though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Meatloaf sammich! 

Then an attitude adjustment!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

Done got attitude adjustment. H22 home. Pizza for me. Chicken stew for him. He's feeding the dogs "things" in the kitchen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 12, 2015)

OH my....... forgot the DC.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Msh22 is it raining there yet? Started sprinklin here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH my....... forgot the DC.



Nuttin rong wit dat!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Meatloaf sammich!
> 
> Then an attitude adjustment!





Without a doubt my favorite sammich. Leftover meatloaf sammich on light bread with Duke`s and a lot of pepper on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Without a doubt my favorite sammich. Leftover meatloaf sammich on light bread with Duke`s and a lot of pepper on it.



You and I use that pepper similarly, I saw them eggs you posted recently. 

This joker was BIG too, MizT made it on some homemade bread.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2015)

It was fast food here tonight.   Might fast RR trip in the morning.   Tocka Beall.  three crunchy tacos.   Had to break the diet and have ice cream to wash the flavor away.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You and I use that pepper similarly, I saw them eggs you posted recently.
> 
> This joker was BIG too, MizT made it on some homemade bread.





They got a new one out, Chief, by McCormick, called Hotshot. It`s a mix of coarse grind black pepper and cayenne pepper. 

This stuff is seriously good to keep on the table. No joke, got your name all over it. Give it a try.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.mccormick.com/Spices-and-Flavors/Herbs-and-Spices/Spices/Hot-Shot-Black--Red-Pepper-Blend


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It was fast food here tonight.   Might fast RR trip in the morning.   Tocka Beall.  three crunchy tacos.   Had to break the diet and have ice cream to wash the flavor away.



Evenin gobblein! 



Nicodemus said:


> They got a new one out, Chief, by McCormick, called Hotshot. It`s a mix of coarse grind black pepper and cayenne pepper.
> 
> This stuff is seriously good to keep on the table. No joke, got your name all over it. Give it a try.







Nicodemus said:


> http://www.mccormick.com/Spices-and-Flavors/Herbs-and-Spices/Spices/Hot-Shot-Black--Red-Pepper-Blend



Sounds good, I'm going to have to get some of that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

I believe the rain may have "set in" here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I believe the rain may have "set in" here.





Started here while I was right in the midst of deep fryin` them pork chops. had to drag everthing under the overhang to finish up.

I get that Hotshot at the Harvey`s Store here. Should be able to find it about anywhere. I don`t use it for cookin`, but love it to keep on the table.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Started here while I was right in the midst of deep fryin` them pork chops. had to drag everthing under the overhang to finish up.
> 
> I get that Hotshot at the Harvey`s Store here. Should be able to find it about anywhere. I don`t use it for cookin`, but love it to keep on the table.



10-4, Most stuff I pepper heavily after it's on my plate, some folks can't eat it the way I often do. We all like spicy here though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

I hope nic didn't float off.  Flash flood warning for south side of his county


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> They got a new one out, Chief, by McCormick, called Hotshot. It`s a mix of coarse grind black pepper and cayenne pepper.
> 
> This stuff is seriously good to keep on the table. No joke, got your name all over it. Give it a try.



I'm gone look for that tomorrow


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope nic didn't float off.  Flash flood warning for south side of his county





Not with 3 boats on the place, and all within 100 yards of the back door. Plus, I was high and dry in 94 and 98. 

The turkeys I have plans for next week gonna be roostin` over water though, looks like.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm gone look for that tomorrow



 Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Just cut Bert loose back to Mom and Dad. They couldn't stand it anymore, he being gone. 

He isn't 100 proof yet, but I got a good start on him, if they'll just continue it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Might have to try that pepper myself.  I really like spicey foods


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey nic.  Its gonna be raining.  No burning.  Be nice to see you and the redhead Saturday at Keebs...  JUST SAYIN


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey nic.  Its gonna be raining.  No burning.  Be nice to see you and the redhead Saturday at Keebs...  JUST SAYIN





If not, somewhere and sometime, I`ll shake your hand and pour you a shot of my Bourbon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

I got him to Heel, Come, Sit, Stay, Down. Sit-Stay, Down-Stay and walk away. Come from a distance running and slam on brakes with nose in  your crotch and sit. Sometimes he'd run slap into ya!  This was on a choke chain and leash. 

Off leash and choke chain, he came to whistle rather well from a distance, but did test me a couple of times like today and yesterday.

I believe the E collar will correct that, as will some age and more work.

I miss him already! 

Moo and Boo are like....good riddance!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Let me know how you like it.




I certainly will





Nicodemus said:


> If not, somewhere and sometime, I`ll shake your hand and pour you a shot of my Bourbon.



I hope to get to sit around a campfire with you one day myself


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I certainly will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> If not, somewhere and sometime, I`ll shake your hand and pour you a shot of my Bourbon.


I'll be looking forward to it, seriously. I might even take a shot to celebrate it


Jeff C. said:


> I got him to Heel, Come, Sit, Stay, Down. Sit-Stay, Down-Stay and walk away. Come from a distance running and slam on brakes with nose in  your crotch and sit. Sometimes he'd run slap into ya!  This was on a choke chain and leash.
> 
> Off leash and choke chain, he came to whistle rather well from a distance, but did test me a couple of times like today and yesterday.
> 
> ...



Look at jeph the dog whisperer


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I got him to Heel, Come, Sit, Stay, Down. Sit-Stay, Down-Stay and walk away. Come from a distance running and slam on brakes with nose in  your crotch and sit. Sometimes he'd run slap into ya!  This was on a choke chain and leash.
> 
> Off leash and choke chain, he came to whistle rather well from a distance, but did test me a couple of times like today and yesterday.
> 
> ...




I know you do, you have got really attached to that pup


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'll be looking forward to it, seriously. I might even take a shot to celebrate it
> 
> 
> Look at jeph the dog whisperer



No.....Just a lil work with consistency and persistence and dogs can be very well behaved companions.....anywhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I know you do, you have got really attached to that pup



Yeah...a little more than I should have. I'll get to see him and probly even keep him for them sometimes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No.....Just a lil work with consistency and persistence and dogs can be very well behaved companions.....anywhere.



I love dogs.  Lms would have a kennell if I let her.  Thing is she wouldnt sell any.  The pit we had was a great dog and a stray.  Problem is she seriously had abandonment issues.  If you were gone too long she would go nuts in the house and pee on my floor..  This was the last straw that made me get rid if her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I love dogs.  Lms would have a kennell if I let her.  Thing is she wouldnt sell any.  The pit we had was a great dog and a stray.  Problem is she seriously had abandonment issues.  If you were gone too long she would go nuts in the house and pee on my floor..  This was the last straw that made me get rid if her.



Yep....those psychological issues are sometimes difficult to overcome, especially on a stray/rescue.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....those psychological issues are sometimes difficult to overcome, especially on a stray/rescue.



I admit.  She was the most loving, loyal dog.iv ever had.  Didn't meet a stranger.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Did you do anything to attempt to solve the separation anxiety?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you do anything to attempt to solve the separation anxiety?



I dont know what I could have done.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Matter of fact we gave her to a family that had other dogs.  Someone Stoke her out their yard.  The local shelter had her posted online a couple months ago..  The family went and got her the same day


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont know what I could have done.



Did you do any Obedience training with her?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

I've left Maggie in this house for 18 hours alone with not a speck of any wrong doing whatsoever. Don't know if Boudreaux would last that long as far as having to relieve himself, but neither one of them will tear anything up......period.

Don't get me wrong, there was a time when both would.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2015)

Watching Vikings


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Our boxer was like that.  When the door opened. Do tbe in front of it.  40lbs boxer would knock you down to go pee


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Watching Vikings



Yeah...I've got to go watch an episode of The Americans.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Our boxer was like that.  When the door opened. Do tbe in front of it.  40lbs boxer would knock you down to go pee



Maggie is a 100.....I knew when I got home I better open and jump outta the way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

She peed like a cow on a flat rock that day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Wy, you tryin to stay up late tonight?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wy, you tryin to stay up late tonight?



No I'll get up in the morning and stay up 24 hrs as usual


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> No I'll get up in the morning and stay up 24 hrs as usual



Wheww, those are tough on me anymore.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wheww, those are tough on me anymore.



I do this every time I swap over


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Well, Wy and bOOM bOOM.....I reckon I'm gonna go stretch out on the couch for some late night TV for a while.

Holler at yall tomorrow!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2015)

Later Chief and Hfg I'm gonna get a little rest myself


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

Me tii.  Night guys


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2015)

bOOM bOOM, before you go look at your 357 thread at ooops comment.....LOL


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM, before you go look at your 357 thread at ooops comment.....LOL



Ooops owes me a screen cleaning after that one lol


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

mernin ... am I flyin solo again?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2015)

Yep I don't start back till tomorrow and I'm not sure when Quack starts back


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2015)

sucks up in here wif no one ta talk to ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> sucks up in here wif no one ta talk to ....



entertain the unaware with a shower?

Well the white screen is gone and I have coffee ready





I am already driving the desk part of the job this morning trying to get the paperwork as done as possible so I can depart asap this afternoon and start the weekend.  End of a recording period so there is extra papers to push.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> entertain the unaware with a shower?
> 
> Well the white screen is gone and I have coffee ready
> 
> ...


G some of those working on the lower levels here have already had to change clothes tonight due to being soaking wet... Can't figure out what is causing the random leaks!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 13, 2015)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13TH for the second month in a row.  This doesn't happen very often for sure....thankfully!!!

Gobblin, you surely did get an early start today and hopefully by now, you've got all of that paperwork completed and well on your way to the weekend festivities.  As for Blood, you are apparently well on your way to becoming the World Champion of water balloon tossing.  I'm thinking that those employees working "under" you must be bringing an extra pair of dry clothes to work with them every night now!!!  

It surely was nice to get an extra 90 minutes of sleep this morning.  Gobblin, thanks for the coffee too as it works magic at this time of the morning.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 13, 2015)

Morning smart folks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 13, 2015)

Mrs. H I do like Elton J's music. Don't tell nobody!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2015)

I just remembered it's Friday..... Happy Friday children!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I just remembered it's Friday..... Happy Friday children!



Not on Friday but also,to,two,2,teaux POETS day


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not on Friday but also,to,two,2,teaux POETS day



you must hand over your man card now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

Oooooof Y'all go on without me, i aint gonna make it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Oooooof Y'all go on without me, i aint gonna make it.



You need one of us ta choot ya?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Oooooof Y'all go on without me, i aint gonna make it.



mud=hungover?




MORNING FELLOW DRIVELERS


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> You need one of us ta choot ya?


Yes please


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud=hungover?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



struggling, it started ok, jumped in the ranger after work, picked up the wife, two fishing rods, hit a local pond off in the woods, caught some big brim, rode a while then i dont remember


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes please
> 
> 
> struggling, it started ok, jumped in the ranger after work, picked up the wife, two fishing rods, hit a local pond off in the woods, caught some big brim, rode a while then i dont remember



You gonna learn.  Thirsty Thursday is for college kids.

When I get an invite to go fishing?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

I posted a big long response to the fella in my .357 thread.  Then i realized he had posted earlier in the thread that I overlooked.  Had to delete my long response so i didnt look like a dumb dumb


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You gonna learn.  Thirsty Thursday is for college kids.
> 
> When I get an invite to go fishing?



This dudes ponds which are good ones is only open to the wife,daughter and i. Then i have to ask errytime i go. Which is cool, i really appreciate him letting me enjoy them, beautiful place.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> This dudes ponds which are good ones is only open to the wife,daughter and i. Then i have to ask errytime i go. Which is cool, i really appreciate him letting me enjoy them, beautiful place.



Understood.  cant say I blame ya for not messing that up.  THose ponds are always the best.  No joke, one day we gotta get up and fish somewhere


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Understood.  cant say I blame ya for not messing that up.  THose ponds are always the best.  No joke, one day we gotta get up and fish somewhere



I agree and we will.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I agree and we will.



I got a decent pond we can get to once the water clears up.  Gotta talk to the lady and let her know but she prolly wont care


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

Heres one the wife caught.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 13, 2015)

Pretty fish


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

That'll make the grease stank.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Slick?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 828206
> Heres one the wife caught.





Bluegill like that is FUN to catch on a 3 wt flyrod. 

Mornin`.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Bluegill like that is FUN to catch on a 3 wt flyrod.
> 
> Mornin`.



Or a canepole/breambuster


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

I havent been fishing in so long i caught myself woooing and hollering everytime i caught one


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

or a 33 lol


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> or a 33 lol



i aint fished with a 33 in years.  Might need to get one


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I posted a big long response to the fella in my .357 thread.  Then i realized he had posted earlier in the thread that I overlooked.  Had to delete my long response so i didnt look like a dumb dumb


Too late!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 828206
> Heres one the wife caught.



Perfect. Best eating fish there is IMHO.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Too late!!



 dat wasnt nice


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Too late!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I havent been fishing in so long i caught myself woooing and hollering everytime i caught one



Fun aint it. You gonna HAVE to come to the beach with us. Surf fishing is "off the chain" as boom boom would say.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fun aint it. You gonna HAVE to come to the beach with us. Surf fishing is "off the chain" as boom boom would say.



It is.. Be loving some surf fishin.  I aint done it but twice be it be fun "ta deaf"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It is.. Be loving some surf fishin.  I aint done it but twice be it be fun "ta deaf"



Yep. Never know what you gonna pull in only to throw em back out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fun aint it. You gonna HAVE to come to the beach with us. Surf fishing is "off the chain" as boom boom would say.



I'm in


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

> Originally Posted by peanutman04 View Post
> Got to go eat with my wife big, sorry.
> I know he's not much but I hear Mud is available



I loled and loled and loled


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Moanin.....light but steady rain.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin.....light but steady rain.



throbbing and troublesome headache,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Mud, need an advil?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, need an advil?



just took two, i think all the pollen didnt help things.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> throbbing and troublesome headache,



Ouch.....beautiful bream though!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> just took two, i think all the pollen didnt help things.



I know what ya mean.  Iv had a runny nose all week.  LMS is getting sick now.  Lawd she was grumpy dis moanin


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> just took two, i think all the pollen didnt help things.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know what ya mean.  Iv had a runny nose all week.  LMS is getting sick now.  Lawd she was grumpy dis moanin



Either one of yall getting any rain down that way? It has been very light here so far. Started last night though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

A different sort of brunch today-2 boiled eggs, boudin, and toast!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Either one of yall getting any rain down that way? It has been very light here so far. Started last night though.



It sho aint "light" here and it's done got cold. 
I don't mind a rainy Monday, but Friday


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

I hear ya.....purty much all weekend too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It sho aint "light" here and it's done got cold.
> I don't mind a rainy Monday, but Friday



Quit rainin for now, but you're right it has cooled off significantly.

 

Sho is quiet round here without Bert!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

No rain yet, got a light sprinkle last night . not enough to register in a gauge


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know what ya mean.  Iv had a runny nose all week.  LMS is getting sick now.  Lawd she was grumpy dis moanin



if youre sick stay away from Keebs!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> No rain yet, got a light sprinkle last night . not enough to register in a gauge



10-4, I copy you loud and clear.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Standin by.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Mornin Wy, any liquid sunshine over your way yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> if youre sick stay away from Keebs!!!



Roger that!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

its just allergys


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Wy, any liquid sunshine over your way yet?



Been raining off and on all day


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Been raining off and on all day



That's affirmative good buddy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

I better go take my meds for I get GRUMPY again!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2015)

Guess I'm going 10-58


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Guess I'm going 10-58



Traffic jam?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

jeph needs a hug?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeph needs a hug?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Mrs hawtnett....check yo pm's.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

Mrs. hawtnett, check your pm's. Jeffro trying to talk to ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm hungry, gonna eat like a flood victim


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm hungry, gonna eat like a flood victim


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Bluegill like that is FUN to catch on a 3 wt flyrod.
> 
> Mornin`.



I've always wanted to learn how to fly fish, one day i'mma gonna try it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Might as well rename this the Shriveler, bOOM bOOM.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I've always wanted to learn how to fly fish, one day i'mma gonna try it.



Not that hard, although I can't do it anymore with my shoulder issues. Just about can't rollover at night, much less cast anything anymore.  

Unfortunately, I believe I need surgery on both shoulders. Just can't afford it at this time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its just allergys


That's what they all say. 


Jeff C. said:


> Mrs hawtnett....check yo pm's.





mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. hawtnett, check your pm's. Jeffro trying to talk to ya


trying is the key word there. 


mudracing101 said:


> I've always wanted to learn how to fly fish, one day i'mma gonna try it.


H22 tried to teach me a long time ago. It's harder than it looks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Not that hard, although I can't do it anymore with my shoulder issues. Just about can't rollover at night, much less cast anything anymore.
> 
> Unfortunately, I believe I need surgery on both shoulders. Just can't afford it at this time.



Healthcare cost are ridiculous


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Healthcare cost are ridiculous



Not to mention that each shoulder requires about an 8 week recovery, and they won't do but one at a time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Not to mention that each shoulder requires about an 8 week recovery, and they won't do but one at a time.



Yep. My sister had one of hers done. Long recovery.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. My sister had one of hers done. Long recovery.



Should've already had one done, but didn't want to miss all that work. Now that I'm going to have much less work, I can't afford to miss any at all. Recon, I'll have to wait until one just drops me to my knees while using it one day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Might as well rename this the Shriveler, bOOM bOOM.


huh? 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what they all say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keebs, per mud, jeph and Mrs 22 request, i wont be seeing you this weekend. Sorry


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> huh?
> 
> 
> Keebs, per mud, jeph and Mrs 22 request, i wont be seeing you this weekend. Sorry



Nevermind.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Petey Pablo? that you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

2 large Hungry Sasquatch  pizza pies from Transmetropolitan it's whats for lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 2 large Hungry Sasquatch  pizza pies from Transmetropolitan it's whats for lunch.



that sounds more like a group hdm03 would be closely associated with


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Been talking to durt via text.  If yall would take a minute and say a little prayer for him.  He had an incident where he broke a rib and chipped his sternum.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> huh?
> 
> 
> Keebs, per mud, jeph and Mrs 22 request, i wont be seeing you this weekend. Sorry


whatchutalkin'boutWillis?  You'll break LilD's heart if you don't show up,not to mention mine!

Ok, toofies cleaned........... got to start saving for a crown, dang molar split all.the.way.around.
Food & beverages bought, mostly unpacked, now fixin to do some straightening up, gonna pull Snowy & crew into the driveway to set up since she's the only one, and we'll party on da porch!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Been talking to durt via text.  If yall would take a minute and say a little prayer for him.  He had an incident where he broke a rib and chipped his sternum.


 dang, hope he's ok!!  prayer sent up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Been talking to durt via text.  If yall would take a minute and say a little prayer for him.  He had an incident where he broke a rib and chipped his sternum.



Dang.....prayers for dert! 

I bet he's hurtin.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> if youre sick stay away from Keebs!!!


aaawwww, you DO luvs me!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> its just allergys


know what ya mean, it's gonna be a BAD season, I'm afraid!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> whatchutalkin'boutWillis?  You'll break LilD's heart if you don't show up,not to mention mine!
> 
> Ok, toofies cleaned........... got to start saving for a crown, dang molar split all.the.way.around.
> Food & beverages bought, mostly unpacked, now fixin to do some straightening up, gonna pull Snowy & crew into the driveway to set up since she's the only one, and we'll party on da porch!



caint make it.  them 3 done took and told me no.  Blame dem.   Mrs j is gonna be devistated (SP?) too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2015)

What happened to Giggles ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Been talking to durt via text.  If yall would take a minute and say a little prayer for him.  He had an incident where he broke a rib and chipped his sternum.



Dang. 
 for Dert.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What happened to Giggles ??



youll have to call/text him.. Aint my place


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thoughts and best wishes to rydert for a full recovery. If he really has a cracked sternum, that will take a month or more to get over.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

tween a broke rib and cracked sternum.  I bet he aint giggling much.. and he would fight a cough for hours


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tween a broke rib and cracked sternum.  I bet he aint giggling much.. and he would fight a cough for hours



Tell him to hug a pillow real tight when he feels a cough coming on. It'll help.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Tell him to hug a pillow real tight when he feels a cough coming on. It'll help.



Yep^^^^^^^
Makes me hurt just thinking bout it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Thoughts and best wishes to rydert for a full recovery. If he really has a cracked sternum, that will take a month or more to get over.



I've had what was diagnosed as a strained sternum before, or rather the cartilage connecting it. It gave me troubles for a couple of years depending on what I was doing. I could'nt pull hard on anything without feeling it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tween a broke rib and cracked sternum.  I bet he aint giggling much.. and he would fight a cough for hours



Wonder if a toot wil hurt?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2015)

Think I'll call Dert and see if I can make 'em laff . . 




Never did go pick up my paychecks yesterday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if a toot wil hurt?



Forced, prolly would make him


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Been talking to durt via text.  If yall would take a minute and say a little prayer for him.  He had an incident where he broke a rib and chipped his sternum.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Forced, prolly would make him



Dang, prayers for Dirt. Hope he's better soon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey Keebs, you remembet that one person you said you kinda wished wouldnt show up, took care of it for ya!! your welcome.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Hope dert doesn't giggle-toot!

Get well soon , dertO


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> caint make it.  them 3 done took and told me no.  Blame dem.   Mrs j is gonna be devistated (SP?) too


your loss, dude..........


mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs, you remembet that one person you said you kinda wished wouldnt show up, took care of it for ya!! your welcome.


whew, was sweatin it there for a while!
Dang, it's plumb chilly out!  Got the front door open with the screen up & the winders open, had to put my sweat pants on ova my shorts!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs, you remembet that one person you said you kinda wished wouldnt show up, took care of it for ya!! your welcome.










raining in the MON..


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 13, 2015)

Yesta  Day was for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> raining in the MON..



Quit here for a while now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll call Dert and see if I can make 'em laff . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Said no broke man, ever


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Said no broke man, ever





Guess that makes me the first !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs, you remembet that one person you said you kinda wished wouldnt show up, took care of it for ya!! your welcome.


  Your still going, right?  


Keebs said:


> your loss, dude..........
> 
> whew, was sweatin it there for a while!
> Dang, it's plumb chilly out!  Got the front door open with the screen up & the winders open, had to put my sweat pants on ova my shorts!



Im still coming.  Not so sure bout LMS but ill be there


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> if youre sick stay away from Keebs!!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, per mud, jeph and Mrs 22 request, i wont be seeing you this weekend. Sorry





mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs, you remembet that one person you said you kinda wished wouldnt show up, took care of it for ya!! your welcome.





Hooked On Quack said:


> raining in the MON..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess that makes me the first !!!



When it comes to my paycheck, Im better than the mail man.  Rain, snow, sleet, hail, hurricane, tornado, broke down truck, flat tire on truck... Non of that will stop me from getting a check..  Id ride a bike wit 2 warped wheels to ifton, in the snow, in a speedo to get my pay check
Cracka right here dont play bout his moneys


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

It's cold out there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2015)

Nap time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Louie's theme song.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow ... Free AC today ... Went to bed with the windows open so I could hear the rain ...wake up to some heavenly temps...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2015)

18 of these were a fine snack at dinnertime. Apalachicola oysters.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

dat just looks nastay, EWWWW


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> When it comes to my paycheck, Im better than the mail man.  Rain, snow, sleet, hail, hurricane, tornado, broke down truck, flat tire on truck... Non of that will stop me from getting a check..  Id ride a bike wit 2 warped wheels to ifton, in the snow, in a speedo to get my pay check
> Cracka right here dont play bout his moneys





Most of mine is direct deposit, checking, savings, and 401k, I just getta lil chump change every 2 weeks.

They're FINALLY going to start mailing it to me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Apalachicola oysters=best in the world.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Bog=positive


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

Them thangs are gooot!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dat just looks nastay, EWWWW





More points against ya Nancy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> 18 of these were a fine snack at dinnertime. Apalachicola oysters.





Best/cleanest tasting oysters in the WORLD, put a lil dallop of some good horse radish on there and you better get the HECK outta my way !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

my problem is i get my check and it aint big enuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> 18 of these were a fine snack at dinnertime. Apalachicola oysters.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Most of mine is direct deposit, checking, savings, and 401k, I just getta lil chump change every 2 weeks.
> 
> They're FINALLY going to start mailing it to me.



H22 gets his in the SNAIL mail. Good thing we keep a stash in the back of the book.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

Do y'all know that Golden corral gives 10 percent off for abac students, got a discount at lunch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> my problem is i get my check and it aint big enuff.



I gots to use a magnifying glass to see mine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Fixin to up my GC stock.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Apalachicola oysters=best in the world.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Best/cleanest tasting oysters in the WORLD, put a lil dallop of some good horse radish on there and you better get the HECK outta my way !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh well....reckon I'll eat my cabbage soup and grilled cheese sammiches now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well....reckon I'll eat my cabbage soup and grilled cheese sammiches now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Nic done flung a craven on me. Might have to call my local seafood market and see if they got any. I know they'll have crawfish, but I' love some oysters on da halfshell.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> More points against ya Nancy.



LMS nor myself eats cow booogars


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2015)

I must be the bestest employee EVA, bossman gonna deliver my bonus and pay check to da Shack !!!


Either that, or he thinks Dawns home . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I must be the bestest employee EVA, bossman gonna deliver my bonus and pay check to da Shack !!!
> 
> 
> Either that, or he thinks Dawns home . .



He gonna check yo place out and see if he's paying you too much. Hurry mess somethin up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I must be the bestest employee EVA, bossman gonna deliver my bonus and pay check to da Shack !!!
> 
> 
> Either that, or he thinks Dawns home . .



cant say i blame him


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS nor myself eats cow booogars



ya'll eva tried one


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I must be the bestest employee EVA, bossman gonna deliver my bonus and pay check to da Shack !!!
> 
> 
> Either that, or he thinks Dawns home . .



Probly thinks Dawns home.....at least he might not stay as long now.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your still going, right?
> 
> 
> Im still coming.  Not so sure bout LMS but ill be there





rhbama3 said:


> Nap time.


move ova......


Nicodemus said:


> 18 of these were a fine snack at dinnertime. Apalachicola oysters.


drooooling!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Best/cleanest tasting oysters in the WORLD, put a lil dallop of some good horse radish on there and you better get the HECK outta my way !!!


ask Mud, I can put them thangs AWAY!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Don't believe me. Just watch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't believe me. Just watch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ya'll eva tried one



I have, cant say bout her


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2015)

Ole Bill Clinton was/is a horn dog . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

remember, its the "texture"


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He gonna check yo place out and see if he's paying you too much. Hurry mess somethin up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ole Bill Clinton was/is a horn dog . .



quack talking bout cross dressers, now this..  Ill self moderate but


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> remember, its the "texture"



You axin me if I remember


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ole Bill Clinton was/is a horn dog . .


 

Can you imagine him and Creepy Joe Biden running together? Hide your daughters, wives, girlfriends, grannies, aunts, etc, etc..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You axin me if I remember



  Kinda figured you did
I love her but shes a strange one


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Look at the time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2015)

How's this sound ??  Grilt ribeyes and skrimptz, twice baked taters, garlic bread, salat, and mebbe if I kind find some oysters  ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How's this sound ??  Grilt ribeyes and skrimptz, twice baked taters, garlic bread, salat, and mebbe if I kind find some oysters  ??



Ill be there round 730, k?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Guess not


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2015)

he gone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

looks like errbody be gone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Im still herra


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

But, Im alone. and bored.  noone to talk to


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Quack didnt invite me to diner...  hes a meanie butt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

I think keebs done passed out asleep or snowy is already there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
havin_fun_huntin, Crickett+

hey purdy lady


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2015)

Man the grocery store is practically giving stuff away ... 200$ and didn't have hardly anything! I need a EBT card!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2015)

Why look at the clock


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Stop. Wait a minute. Fill my cup, put some licka in it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Stop. Wait a minute. Fill my cup, put some licka in it.


I think I will join you!
Fixin to go put up the AWESOME signs Leroy sent, son, you did good!  I need to tell Snow to pick them up on her way in so we can save them!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I think I will join you!
> Fixin to go put up the AWESOME signs Leroy sent, son, you did good!  I need to tell Snow to pick them up on her way in so we can save them!



Please do.  We are going to need them in a couple of months for the big gathering


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2015)

About time to go to werk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I think I will join you!
> Fixin to go put up the AWESOME signs Leroy sent, son, you did good!  I need to tell Snow to pick them up on her way in so we can save them!



Long distance tele drank


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Please do.  We are going to need them in a couple of months for the big gathering


Yep!!


Wycliff said:


> About time to go to werk


bless yo heart..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Long distance tele drank


we're good like that!
Oh, I texted dert, he said he's better this afternoon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2015)

Only me.  Went to the grocery sto to pick up some stuff and had a VERY attractive black lady stop me dead in the aisle and wanted to know what kinda cologne I had on, me being basically dumbfounded/drankin,  looked her dead in the eyes and said "CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored Man" cologne, she fell out laffin and said "Laaaaaaaawd, I gotz to get my man some 'o dat..."  This ain't this first time this has happened, they'll do it right in front of Dawn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2015)

Whoopsy, "Hornay Man Colgone.."


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoopsy, "Hornay Man Colgone.."


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only me.  Went to the grocery sto to pick up some stuff and had a VERY attractive black lady stop me dead in the aisle and wanted to know what kinda cologne I had on, me being basically dumbfounded/drankin,  looked her dead in the eyes and said "CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored Man" cologne, she fell out laffin and said "Laaaaaaaawd, I gotz to get my man some 'o dat..."  This ain't this first time this has happened, they'll do it right in front of Dawn.



Kinda perfume you wear.  If you remember I have a collection and errbody gave me a for bout it.  Next on  my list is Prada De La Rossa


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Mrs 22, lms is gonna be very sad that she do t get to see you tomorrow


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoopsy, "Hornay Man Colgone.."




H22 won't wear it. Neva has. 
I wanna ask my Boss what he wears erytime I go in his office, but I cheekun out. He be smellin freshy freshy


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

MizT say she be wanna Kno wha kindo Cologne dat be?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2015)

Got these steaks and sausage from a local source, dang sausauge is so hawt I could smell 'em when I unwrapped em !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22, lms is gonna be very sad that she do t get to see you tomorrow


I know. Dang it. Love that girl.  


Jeff C. said:


> MizT say she be wanna Kno wha kindo Cologne dat be?



You didn't smell half bad when I was riding behind you on Quacks four wheeler. Juss sayin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT say she be wanna Kno wha kindo Cologne dat be?






Tell Mz T I b wearin nuttin, but QUACK !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Quack be eatin good tonight. Wangs here. SEC basketball on the tube. really don't like watching round ball, but it's all that's on and it's STILL raining out there. Got the radio on tho.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell Mz T I b wearin nuttin, but QUACK !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Georgia playing at 9:25. REALLY.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know. Dang it. Love that girl.
> 
> 
> You didn't smell half bad when I was riding behind you on Quacks four wheeler. Juss sayin.



 Dat was Oshin, by CK, I knowed you would like dat!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I heard they was having a recall cause the formula was faulty and contaminated


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

H22 is tooting to the music.
Lovely


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 828258



Steaks be lookin gooooT, sausage too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell Mz T I b wearin nuttin, but QUACK !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I heard they was having a recall cause the formula was faulty and contaminated


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

H22 said he wears toot toots by Van Camps.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

bOOM bOOM, yall gettin rain down there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said he wears toot toots by Van Camps.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat was Oshin, by CK, I knowed you would like dat!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat was Oshin, by CK, I knowed you would like dat!



Oshin?

misspelled
Ocean
Oh my shin
O'sin
Osh in


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM, yall gettin rain down there?



Nope non.  Roads arent even discolored


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

See


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oshin?
> 
> misspelled
> Ocean
> ...


I prefer OCEAN. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> See



 It's wet and dark and cold. We have a stupid fire in the fireplace.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oshin?
> 
> misspelled
> Ocean
> ...



Yep....like breakers on da beach! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> See



Yep....that's about right! 

Light rain here this mornin til about 11 am, then nothing the rest of the day till just now....started sprinkling again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I prefer OCEAN.
> 
> 
> It's wet and dark and cold. We have a stupid fire in the fireplace.



Sounds cozzzy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

It is cold and windy tho


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Nic = oysters on da half shell fo lunch

Quack = steaks on da grill fo suppa

Jeff C = cabbage soup fo lunch and chikin pot pie fo suppa

Sum Ping Wong


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Everyone left but us jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Everyone left but us jeff



10-fo, errybdy partyin but us!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Wy be at werk.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Iffin it helps any.  Lms cooked tonight.  We has dairy queen  chicken finger baskets


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-fo, errybdy partyin but us!



Wait juss a minute here. I got my new mud boots on actin like I;m at KMF and all.  That dang fire is bout to run me outta this house.  He's burning the end of season firewood.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait juss a minute here. I got my new mud boots on actin like I;m at KMF and all.  That dang fire is bout to run me outta this house.  He's burning the end of season firewood.



Better keep enough wood to get by till after Good Friday at least.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iffin it helps any.  Lms cooked tonight.  We has dairy queen  chicken finger baskets



 Bless her. 
H22 juss HAD to go to the store and get wangs. He juss so proud he can make Zaxby's cheaper than them. Ya'll got Zax down there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless her.
> H22 juss HAD to go to the store and get wangs. He juss so proud he can make Zaxby's cheaper than them. Ya'll got Zax down there



What's zaxbys?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Better keep enough wood to get by till after Good Friday at least.



We got plenty. This is just whats in the house. We'z preparers like you Nic. You wear cologne  If you like H22 I'd say ummmmmm NO.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got plenty. This is just whats in the house. We'z preparers like you Nic. You wear cologne  If you like H22 I'd say ummmmmm NO.




No Ma`am , I don`t.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Here ya go MsH22!!!

  


Three legged pygmy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

LilD juss left the house, bless her heart, 12 hour shift at the jail, bad day, but can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Snowy already there?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> No Ma`am , I don`t.


I knew it.  H22 neva has. 


Jeff C. said:


> Here ya go MsH22!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He was jussa wiping Quacks 4 wheeler off.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I knew it.  H22 neva has.





Never needed too.  

She loves me like I am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Never needed too.
> 
> She loves me like I am.



 

Sho nuff purty Lady! 

Jag even said, "She looks purty".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Oopps,didn't review the video. Nic will delete if needed.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Snowy already there?


naw, looking at another couple hours 'for they get here, but still no rain.......


Nicodemus said:


> Never needed too.
> 
> She loves me like I am.


hubba-hubba.......good lookin couple there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho nuff purty Lady!
> 
> Jag even said, "She looks purty".





Thank you kindly. I thank my lucky stars ever day for her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oopps,didn't review the video. Nic will delete if needed.






.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> naw, looking at another couple hours 'for they get here, but still no rain.......
> 
> hubba-hubba.......good lookin couple there!



Sho nuff. Glad I got to meet Nic, wish I coulda met That pretty red head.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> naw, looking at another couple hours 'for they get here, but still no rain.......
> 
> hubba-hubba.......good lookin couple there!



We haven't had what they said we were going to get either.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho nuff. Glad I got to meet Nic, wish I coulda met That pretty red head.





It`s been a pleasure to meet ya`ll too, Miss Mandy. Twice!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We haven't had what they said we were going to get either.


It's raining here an 38 degrees.  Gonna be 70 in the marrow. 


Nicodemus said:


> It`s been a pleasure to meet ya`ll too, Miss Mandy. Twice!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2015)

afternoon, drizzling rain here still


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 13, 2015)

is this the winter weather thread? 45* and drizzley


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 13, 2015)

so DDD - how much drizzley IMBY tonight?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

Just got a text from Snowy & Co., they are about 50 miles north of Cordele!  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho nuff. Glad I got to meet Nic, wish I coulda met That pretty red head.


Mandy, I can PROMISE you, that is one SWEET, KIND, down to earth, just as beautiful on the inside as out, kinda lady!


Jeff C. said:


> We haven't had what they said we were going to get either.


when ya gonna learn to lissen to me???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> so DDD - how much drizzley IMBY tonight?


DDD don't come in here........... even HE has his limits.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey Nic, would you mind posting that link for the ad block thing again?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hey Nic, would you mind posting that link for the ad block thing again?




Yes Ma`am.  


https://adblockplus.org/


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes Ma`am.
> 
> 
> https://adblockplus.org/


YOU are a Keeper, in my book! Thank you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Just got a text from Snowy & Co., they are about 50 miles north of Cordele!
> 
> 
> Mandy, I can PROMISE you, that is one SWEET, KIND, down to earth, just as beautiful on the inside as out, kinda lady!
> ...



I'd like to meet her. 
K, H22 aint gonna post on here and I really try to keep it upbeat, but....... his Mama is not good so I know ya'll's prayers work.So, please lift her up in your prayers tonight.Cancer Sux.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd like to meet her.
> K, H22 aint gonna post on here and I really try to keep it upbeat, but....... his Mama is not good so I know ya'll's prayers work.So, please lift her up in your prayers tonight.Cancer Sux.


Like me & you, ya'll will be two pea's in a pod, I PROMISE!
Slap H22 for me, he'll know why......... and prayers for all of you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

I think that's why he has the stupid music on. Lawd I'm tiered of it. lol


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes Ma`am.
> 
> 
> https://adblockplus.org/


Aaaaahhhh, sooooo much better already! Thank you!
Ride over 2morrow, the grill will be lit & we got the porch & a couple shelters to get under if need be, ya'll would be more than welcome to join the small crew that'll be here.....


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> DDD don't come in here........... even HE has his limits.....



ok so i'll ask you i guess. i gotta drive to the bar tomorrow. will i be able to make it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Just got a text from Snowy & Co., they are about 50 miles north of Cordele!
> 
> 
> Mandy, I can PROMISE you, that is one SWEET, KIND, down to earth, just as beautiful on the inside as out, kinda lady!
> ...




Hopefully, we can get another date planned and more folks can attend, with no chance of inclement weather.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think that's why he has the stupid music on. Lawd I'm tiered of it. lol


Most likely, I can tell when J has certain music on what is going on, remind me next trip to show you the sound system that is set up.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Like me & you, ya'll will be two pea's in a pod, I PROMISE!
> Slap H22 for me, he'll know why......... and prayers for all of you!



Oh lawd, he loves it.  He said do it again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> YOU are a Keeper, in my book! Thank you!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd like to meet her.
> K, H22 aint gonna post on here and I really try to keep it upbeat, but....... his Mama is not good so I know ya'll's prayers work.So, please lift her up in your prayers tonight.Cancer Sux.




Prayers and kind thoughts...  


Ya`ll have a good night, my Friends.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> naw, looking at another couple hours 'for they get here, but still no rain.......
> 
> hubba-hubba.......good lookin couple there!



It'll be there in bout 20 minutes.  Just started here


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> ok so i'll ask you i guess. i gotta drive to the bar tomorrow. will i be able to make it?


sure, as long as the windshield wipers work, go for it!


Jeff C. said:


> Hopefully, we can get another date planned and more folks can attend, with no chance of inclement weather.


Waiting to here if Miz Vic has to work a certain weekend in April, we wait much longer & it'll be heat, gnats & skeeters to contend with......... ya know, YOU have made this a "day trip" before.........juss sayin......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> ok so i'll ask you i guess. i gotta drive to the bar tomorrow. will i be able to make it?




Hang on dnm.....I'm waiting on the next NAM oz1245.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It'll be there in bout 20 minutes.  Just started here


I thought it was moving from south to the north??? How can it get you THEN me? I'm SOUTH of you?!? lemme go check my radars.....and fix another drank..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> sure, as long as the windshield wipers work, go for it!
> 
> Waiting to here if Miz Vic has to work a certain weekend in April, we wait much longer & it'll be heat, gnats & skeeters to contend with......... ya know, YOU have made this a "day trip" before.........juss sayin......



If I come it will rain!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd like to meet her.
> K, H22 aint gonna post on here and I really try to keep it upbeat, but....... his Mama is not good so I know ya'll's prayers work.So, please lift her up in your prayers tonight.Cancer Sux.



Yes ma'am y'all got em


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It'll be there in bout 20 minutes.  Just started here


doofus, you're getting what missed me! but I still luvs ya!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> sure, as long as the windshield wipers work, go for it!
> 
> Waiting to here if Miz Vic has to work a certain weekend in April, we wait much longer & it'll be heat, gnats & skeeters to contend with......... ya know, YOU have made this a "day trip" before.........juss sayin......



I'll be off the weekends of April 4th and 5th and also the 24th and 25th if that helps


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I thought it was moving from south to the north??? How can it get you THEN me? I'm SOUTH of you?!? lemme go check my radars.....and fix another drank..



I didn't look just assuming the normal west to east-ish flow


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd like to meet her.
> K, H22 aint gonna post on here and I really try to keep it upbeat, but....... his Mama is not good so I know ya'll's prayers work.So, please lift her up in your prayers tonight.Cancer Sux.




 for ya'll


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hang on dnm.....I'm waiting on the next NAM oz1245.



Sorry but


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'll be off the weekends of April 4th and 5th and also the 24th and 25th if that helps



I was in favor of 24 and 25 too..  Right after turkey season. Maybe Mrs v will be off


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeph.  There will be no snow in the normal CAD areas.  Your welcome


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was in favor of 24 and 25 too..  Right after turkey season. Maybe Mrs v will be off



Turkey season ends May 15th


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was in favor of 24 and 25 too..  Right after turkey season. Maybe Mrs v will be off



Are you a diehard turkey hunter?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Snowey coming within 1/2,mile of the house.  I should go wave as they pass the house on 280


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was in favor of 24 and 25 too..  Right after turkey season. Maybe Mrs v will be off





Wycliff said:


> Turkey season ends May 15th





Jeff C. said:


> Are you a diehard turkey hunter?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'll be off the weekends of April 4th and 5th and also the 24th and 25th if that helps


It does, make sure Mud knows this, send him a pm!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I didn't look just assuming the normal west to east-ish flow


nope, all of this is coming out of the gulf, moving north, so FAR it is all missing us, hope Snowy & co. has a dry drive............ wish I'd asked her to bring me a medium Arby's Roast Beef......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Are you a diehard turkey hunter?



Uh negative  captain.  Ic been.  I like it. Never had luck.  Even bama has more luck turkey huntin than I do


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph.  There will be no snow in the normal CAD areas.  Your welcome



I'm not liking what I'm seeing on the GFS, the EURO seems to be coming around though.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Snowey coming within 1/2,mile of the house.  I should go wave as they pass the house on 280


Want me to let you know when they hit C town?


Wycliff said:


> I'll be off the weekends of April 4th and 5th and also the 24th and 25th if that helps


first weekend is Easter, that's out automatically...............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm not liking what I'm seeing on the GFS, the EURO seems to be coming around though.


dis ain't da weather thread, Chief!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs, why you still here
Peaches to beaches is going on. You reckon that made em late?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm not liking what I'm seeing on the GFS, the EURO seems to be coming around though.



The euro is where its at. Its most reliable.  But we have too much warm air in the mid lvls.  No snow just cold rain


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Want me to let you know when they hit C town?
> 
> first weekend is Easter, that's out automatically...............




Didn't even look at a regular calendar just my work schedule


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Uh negative  captain.  Ic been.  I like it. Never had luck.  Even bama has more luck turkey huntin than I do



You need a hug


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Uh negative  captain.  Ic been.  I like it. Never had luck.  Even bama has more luck turkey huntin than I do



That was my point. After some discussion the other day, Mud and I came to the conclusion that the majority of the regular participants we've had attend the past KMF's are not diehard turkey hunters. So, why let turkey season be a determining factor?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2015)

Lock r down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Want me to let you know when they hit C town?
> 
> first weekend is Easter, that's out automatically...............



" some idiot outside of cordele was steadily waving at us".


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 13, 2015)

lock ur down? where will i get my weather?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> That was my point. After some discussion the other day, Mud and I came to the conclusion that the majority of the regular participants we've had attend the past KMF's are not diehard turkey hunters. So, why let turkey season be a determining factor?



The MAN has spoken.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow. I can't believe I put personal stuff on here. YIKES. Thank goodness it's gone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

Close it.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Close it.



no = where will i get my weather?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The euro is where its at. Its most reliable.  But we have too much warm air in the mid lvls.  No snow just cold rain



Looks like cloudy to partly clear with no Sunshine tonight. There is a slight chance of no rain in some areas depending on where it falls or not. Other areas may not remain as dry.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Someone Start  a new juan


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> If I come it will rain!


no:no:...............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, why you still here
> Peaches to beaches is going on. You reckon that made em late?


waitin on Snowy & still drankin=not good............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> The euro is where its at. Its most reliable.  But we have too much warm air in the mid lvls.  No snow just cold rain


wait, what??????


Wycliff said:


> Didn't even look at a regular calendar just my work schedule


just keepin ya in the loop, darlin'.............


Jeff C. said:


> That was my point. After some discussion the other day, Mud and I came to the conclusion that the majority of the regular participants we've had attend the past KMF's are not diehard turkey hunters. So, why let turkey season be a determining factor?


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!
BUT, I DO like trying to have it before heat, gnats & skeeters move in!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2015)

New one up, now git


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like cloudy to partly clear with no Sunshine tonight. There is a slight chance of no rain in some areas depending on where it falls or not. Other areas may not remain as dry.



bless you chief.


----------

